# Der gesetzliche Mindestlohn wird steigen



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo!


Die Mindestlohnkommissions hat eine Erhöhung des gesetzliches Mindestlohnes auf 9,35€ vorgeschlagen. Man geht davon aus die Bundesregierung dem nachkommt.
Dies soll in zwei Stufen bis 2020 geschehen.
Immerhin etwas. Die Richtung ist schon mal gut. Die Linken haben ja schon vor ca. 10 Jahren einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn von 10 Euro gefordert und wurden dafür belächelt. Aktuell fordern sie 12 Euro.
Kommissionsvorschlag: Mindestlohn soll auf 9,35 Euro steigen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Das Problem ist nicht der Lohn in Deutschland, sondern die Abgabenlast. 

OECD: Bei Steuern und Abgaben ist Deutschland Weltspitze
Steuerlast: Nur ein Land verlangt noch hohere Steuerbeitrage von den Burgern

Ansonsten gilt auch beim Thema Lohn, ein jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Lohn in Deutschland, sondern die Abgabenlast.
> 
> OECD: Bei Steuern und Abgaben ist Deutschland Weltspitze
> Steuerlast: Nur ein Land verlangt noch hohere Steuerbeitrage von den Burgern


Nicht nur die Steuern, sondern auch die Preise welche ständig steigen. Und die Reallöhne im Verhältnis dazu kaum gestiegen sind.



> Ansonsten gilt auch beim Thema Lohn, ein jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.


Sorry ,aber von solchen Phrasen halte ich nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Steuern, sondern auch die Preise welche ständig steigen. Und die Reallöhne im Verhältnis dazu kaum steigen.



Ohne diese hohen Abgaben und Steuern hättest du einen höheren Reallohn. Schlicht weil dir mehr vom Lohn bliebe. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sorry ,aber von solchen Phrasen halte ich nichts.



Ich kann heute relativ gut erkennen, wo die Leute im Leben stehen, die in der Schule nichts getan haben und wo die stehen, die etwas getan haben.

Natürlich gibt es auch faule Schüler, die Glück hatten und fleißige Schüler, die kein Glück hatten, aber bis auf diese Einzelfälle sehe ich bei jedem Klassentreffen meine These bestätigt.

Wer sich angestrengt hat, steht heute besser da. Es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht definitiv deine Chancen.


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Lohn in Deutschland, sondern die Abgabenlast.
> 
> OECD: Bei Steuern und Abgaben ist Deutschland Weltspitze
> Steuerlast: Nur ein Land verlangt noch hohere Steuerbeitrage von den Burgern
> ...



Zum Glück leben wir in einem Sozialstaat, in welchem wir unsere Mitbürger nicht einfach ihrem Glück/Pech überlassen. Und selbst da könnte vieles noch besser sein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann heute relativ gut erkennen, wo die Leute im Leben stehen, die in der Schule nichts getan haben und wo die stehen, die etwas getan haben.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch schlechte Schüler die Glück hatten und fleißige Schüler, die kein Glück hatten, aber bis auf diese Einzelfälle sehe ich bei jedem Klassentreffen meine These bestätigt.
> 
> Wer sich angestrengt hat, steht heute besser da. Es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht definitiv deine Chancen.



Das ist eine sehr vereinfachte Sicht auf die Realität.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ohne diese hohen Abgaben und Steuern hättest du einen höheren Reallohn. Schlicht weil dir mehr vom Lohn bliebe.


Man sollte nicht nur alles auf die Politik abwälzen, sondern auch die Verantwortung bei den Unternehmen suchen. Besonders die Großen, welche stetig ihre Gewinnspannen maximieren.



> Wer sich angestrengt hat, steht heute besser da. Es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht definitiv deine Chancen.


Und ich kenne nicht wenige, die sich angestrengt haben, aber trotzdem nicht aus ihrem "Milieu" rausgekommen sind.
Außerdem kann man auch krank werden und muß deswegen vielleicht Ausbildung und Beruf abbrechen. Und muß sich etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Zum Glück leben wir in einem Sozialstaat, in welchem wir unsere Mitbürger nicht einfach ihrem Glück/Pech überlassen. Und selbst da könnte vieles noch besser sein.



Fleiß und Anstrengung hat nichts mit Glück, Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit nichts mit Pech zu tun.



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr vereinfachte Sicht auf die Realität.



Ich sehe sie durch meine Lebenserfahrung, Beobachtung und Gespräche mit Kollegen, Freunden und Familie bestätigt.

Ich sagte ja auch, es ist kein Garant, aber es erhöht die Chancen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht nur alles auf die Politik abwälzen, sondern auch die Verantwortung bei den Unternehmen suchen. Besonders die Großen, welche stetig ihre Gewinnspannen maximieren.



Es steht doch jedem Arbeitnehmer frei, seinen Lohn auszuhandeln. Wir haben in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und ich kenne nicht wenige, die sich angestrengt haben, aber trotzdem nicht aus ihrem "Milieu" rausgekommen sind.



Ich sagte bereits, es ist keine Garantie. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man auch krank werden und muß deswegen vielleicht Ausbildung und Beruf abbrechen. Und muß sich etwas anderes suchen.



Natürlich muss man in der heutigen Zeit auch Flexibilität zeigen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fleiß und Anstrengung hat nichts mit Glück, Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit nichts mit Pech zu tun.



Das hört sich bei dir leider so an, als wenn der Großteil der Menschen, die im Niedriglohnbereich arbeiten, faul sind. 



> Natürlich muss man in der heutigen Zeit auch Flexibilität zeigen.


Achso, dann heisst das 2-3 Niedriglohnberufe annehmen, damit man  gerade so über die Runden kommt?
Oder aufstocken beim Arbeitsamt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, dann heisst das 2-3 Niedriglohnberufe annehmen, damit man  gerade so über die Runden kommt?
> Oder aufstocken beim Arbeitsamt?



Zum Beispiel. Oder was neues lernen, umschulen etc. In jedem Fall selbst aktiv werden und Eigeninitiative zeigen.

Niemand wird zu dir kommen und dir einen Job mit Topbezahlung schenken.


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juni 2018)

Es gibt Garantien, beispielsweise die, dass wir dich auffangen werden, wenn das Leben mal wieder Zitronen verteilt.

Ich verstehe deine Überzeugungen in etwa, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2018)

In einem der reichsten Länder der Welt 

Da kann ich nur sagen, Hut ab 

Auch einfache Arbeiten sollten doch ordentlich bezahlt werden,

so schnell wie die allgemeinen Kosten steigen,

so schnell wird doch jeder Geringverdiener zwangsläufig in die Armut getrieben

Leider geht der dt. Michel nicht auf die Barrikaden,

solange es für zwei Bier und Brot reicht, sind alle happy


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel. Oder was neues lernen, umschulen etc. In jedem Fall selbst aktiv werden und Eigeninitiative zeigen.
> 
> Niemand wird zu dir kommen und dir einen Job mit Topbezahlung schenken.


Hat Jens Spahn nicht schon mal sowas ähnliches gesagt? Oder war es der Lindner? 

Nein! Damit macht man es sich zu einfach. Ich kann ja verstehen das kleinere Betriebe Probleme damit haben, weil sie am Limit kalkulieren, wenn der Mindestlohn zu hoch angesetzt wird.
Aber ansonsten bin ich der Meinung: Arbeit muß sich lohnen! Jemand der Vollzeit arbeitet, sollte nicht mehr vom Amt abhängig sein, egal ob er etwas gelernt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann heute relativ gut erkennen, wo die Leute im Leben stehen, die in der Schule nichts getan haben und wo die stehen, die etwas getan haben.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch faule Schüler, die Glück hatten und fleißige Schüler, die kein Glück hatten, aber bis auf diese Einzelfälle sehe ich bei jedem Klassentreffen meine These bestätigt.
> 
> Wer sich angestrengt hat, steht heute besser da. Es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht definitiv deine Chancen.



Was ist denn mit Personen, wie mir, die durch Unglück lange erwerbsunfähig waren und nun wieder im Berufsleben stehen aber wenig verdienen weil 
A. man in seinem ursprünglichen Beruf nicht mehr zurück kann 
B. durch die Folgeschäden auch nicht mehr so können wie sie wollen
? 

Ach ja, das einfache Gemüt ist der Meinung man war zu faul in der Schule und man ist selbst schuld wenn einem Altersarmut bevorsteht. 

Äußert flach und pauschalisierend deine Ansicht, wenn nicht sogar entwertend und richtig mies da es Personen gibt die ohne eigene Schuld in dieser Situation leben.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fleiß und Anstrengung hat nichts mit Glück, Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit nichts mit Pech zu tun.



Stimmt, alle diese mehreren Millionen bequemen und faulen Menschen die unter 2000€ Brutto verdienen... 
Wären die nicht alles so faul und bequem, würden mal ihr "Glück schmieden", wären sie morgen schon locker bei 5000€ Brutto, oder Manager in einem Dax Konzern.

Weißt du Kaaruzo von wem dieses Sprichwort ursprünglich stammt? 
Vom römischen Konsul Appius Claudius Caecus, (etwa 300 v. Chr.), jemand der aus einer reichen römischen Patrizierfamilie stammte...
Und schon damals galt, wenn du römischer Konsul wirst, sicher nicht wegen dem selbstgeschmiedeten Glück, sondern Geld und Herkunft (Adel).
Da war nichts mit Glück selber schmieden.

Dieses Sprichwort ist daher nicht mehr als Spot und Hohn derer die sich auf Basis von Privilegien ihr Glück einfach "selber schmieden" können.

Du kannst noch so fleißig und strebsam sein, wenn du Pech hast (nicht die Vorraussetzungen, Förderung und Beziehungen, usw.) bleibst du trotzdem ein Leben lang ein "armes Schwein".


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, alle diese mehreren Millionen bequemen und faulen Menschen die unter 2000€ Brutto verdienen...


Nicht zu vergessen die fast 900000 Langzeitarbeitslosen. In den Augen von Kaaruzo wahrscheinlich alles selten faule Schweine, die man nur mal richtig Sanktionieren müsste, damit sie sich in die Spur machen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> OECD: Bei Steuern und Abgaben ist Deutschland Weltspitze


Dazu sollte man sich auch mal die Grundlage der OECD anschauen:


> Ein  Arbeitnehmer, der Vollzeit arbeitet, verdiente demnach hierzulande im  vergangenen Jahr durchschnittlich 47.809 Euro.


Letzter Satz des Artikels.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat Jens Spahn nicht schon mal sowas ähnliches gesagt? Oder war es der Lindner?
> 
> Nein! Damit macht man es sich zu einfach. Ich kann ja verstehen das kleinere Betriebe Probleme damit haben, weil sie am Limit kalkulieren, wenn der Mindestlohn zu hoch angesetzt wird.
> Aber ansonsten bin ich der Meinung: Arbeit muß sich lohnen! Jemand der Vollzeit arbeitet, sollte nicht mehr vom Amt abhängig sein, egal ob er etwas gelernt hat oder nicht.



Das wird für die wenigsten Betriebe zu "teuer".
Was macht ein Betrieb mit steigenden Lohnkosten?
 Umlegen --> auf den Preis.
Dann wird das Produkt halt teurer, dass muss man wissen, mehr nicht.
Und bei den Einen wird es keine Probleme verursachen, und andere Betriebe die dadurch von der Konkurrenz unterboten werden, machen halt dicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das wird für die wenigsten Betriebe zu "teuer".
> Was macht ein Betrieb mit steigenden Lohnkosten?
> Umlegen --> auf den Preis.
> Dann wird das Produkt halt teurer, dass muss man wissen, mehr nicht.
> Und bei den Einen wird es keine Probleme verursachen, und andere Betriebe die dadurch von der Konkurrenz unterboten werden, machen halt dicht.


Klingt logisch. Kenne nur die immer wiederkehrenden Befürchtungen oder Drohungen von Unternehmern, das sie dann Beschäftigte entlassen müssen, wenn es um höhere Mindestlohnforderungen geht.

@Kaaruzo: Im Fernsehen hat gerade Hubertus Heil gesagt das nur noch 50% der deutschen Unternehmen tarifgebunden sind. Soviel zum Thema aushandeln von höheren Löhnen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fleiß und Anstrengung hat nichts mit Glück, Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit nichts mit Pech zu tun.


Hübsche Hypothese, leider komplett falsch.

Werd' mal länger als ein Jahr krank, dann kannst Du deine Karriere in den Wind schießen, egal wo.

Und gute Jobs gibt es zu 90% per verwandschaftlicher Vermittlung und nicht per Ausschreibung.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Klingt logisch. Kenne nur die immer  wiederkehrenden Befürchtungen oder Drohungen von Unternehmern, das sie  dann Beschäftigte entlassen müssen, wenn es um höhere  Mindestlohnforderungen geht.



Was für ein verlogenes Gequatsche.
Niemand ist wegen des Mindestlohnes entlassen worden hat sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt.
Alles Konzergequake obwohl es die kleinen Arbeitgeber im Mittelstand viel härter getroffen hat.

Aber ohne ausreichendes Einkommen kann nun mal keiner leben und den höchsten Mindestlohn haben wir nur wirklich nicht als drittstärkste Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt:
•  Gesetzliche Mindestlohne in Landern der Europaischen Union 2018 | Statistik.

Vom Einkommen rede ich mal nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann heute relativ gut erkennen, wo die Leute im Leben stehen, die in der Schule nichts getan haben und wo die stehen, die etwas getan haben.



Aha, du pauschalisierst mal wieder und scherst alle über einen Kamm.
Man kennt es nicht anders.


----------



## RtZk (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hübsche Hypothese, leider komplett falsch.
> 
> Werd' mal länger als ein Jahr krank, dann kannst Du deine Karriere in den Wind schießen, egal wo.
> 
> Und gute Jobs gibt es zu 90% per verwandschaftlicher Vermittlung und nicht per Ausschreibung.



Unsinn, streng dich in der Schule an und erreiche ein 1,0 Abi und einer der großen deutschen Autohersteller nimmt dich mit offenen Armen für ein Duales Studium in egal welcher Fachrichtung und bist du fertig übernehmen sie dich sicher und du erhälst ein exzellentes Gehalt.
Gegen Krankheit kann man natürlich nichts tun, aber nach einem Jahr (zumindest wenn man noch jung ist) hat man immer noch alle Chancen (wenn man wieder gesund ist und nicht chronisch krank).


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Gegen Krankheit kann man natürlich nichts tun, aber nach einem Jahr (zumindest wenn man noch jung ist) hat man immer noch alle Chancen (wenn man wieder gesund ist und nicht chronisch krank).



Krankheit?
Scheidung reicht schon aus um beruflich den Boden zu verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Unsinn, streng dich in der Schule an und erreiche ein 1,0 Abi und einer der großen deutschen Autohersteller nimmt dich mit offenen Armen für ein Duales Studium in egal welcher Fachrichtung und bist du fertig übernehmen sie dich sicher und du erhälst ein exzellentes Gehalt.


1,0 Abi? Ich kenne welche die haben sogar 0,9.

Aber mal im Ernst sowas schaffen vielleicht 1-2% aller Schüler. Da muß schon sehr viel gut laufen und hat nicht nur mit Fleiß zu tun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Unsinn, streng dich in der Schule an und erreiche ein 1,0 Abi und einer der großen deutschen Autohersteller nimmt dich mit offenen Armen für ein Duales Studium in egal welcher Fachrichtung und bist du fertig übernehmen sie dich sicher und du erhälst ein exzellentes Gehalt. .


Na Ja, mein Abi war 1,7 (Berufsabitur als Zerspaner).
Das Studium dann 1,8 oder so  als Dipl. Ing. für Industrielle Elektronik und Bauelementephysik (Halbleitertechnik in der Spezialisierung).
Die Berufe danach in unteschiedlichen Sparten (Kraftwerkstechnik, Automobilzulieferer, Edelstahldrahtherstellung, PC-Verkäufer und -Händler, Service-Ing. für PC-Technik, ...).

Das zerschlägt Deine These komplett. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Gegen Krankheit kann man natürlich nichts tun, aber nach einem Jahr (zumindest wenn man noch jung ist) hat man immer noch alle Chancen (wenn man wieder gesund ist und nicht chronisch krank).


Nur wenn es dich nach 40 trifft - Ar.chtritt und tschüß Arbeitsplatz (je nach Arbeitgeberlaune).



Threshold schrieb:


> Scheidung reicht schon aus um beruflich den Boden zu verlieren.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer.
Ohne meine Familie hätte ich die joblosen Zeiten nur schwer durchgehalten.
Danke an sie!


----------



## RtZk (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na Ja, mein Abi war 1,7 (Berufsabitur als Zerspaner).
> Das Studium dann 1,8 oder so  als Dipl. Ing. für Industrielle Elektronik und Bauelementephysik (Halbleitertechnik in der Spezialisierung).
> Die Berufe danach in unteschiedlichen Sparten (Kraftwerkstechnik, Automobilzulieferer, Edelstahldrahtherstellung, PC-Verkäufer und -Händler, Service-Ing. für PC-Technik, ...).
> 
> ...



Wie zerschlägt es meine These? Es war deine Entscheidung wie arg du dich im Studium angestrengt hast und für welchen Job und wo du dich danach beworben hast. Mit einem exzellenten Studienabschluss hat man definitiv eine sehr gute Chance einen gut bezahlten Job zu erhalten. Das 1,0 Abi bringt dir nur bei einem dualen Studium etwas, wenn du nur auf die Uni gehst, dann kommt es natürlich nur auf diesen Abschluss an.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mit einem exzellenten Studienabschluss hat man definitiv eine sehr gute Chance einen gut bezahlten Job zu erhalten. Das 1,0 Abi bringt dir nur bei einem dualen Studium etwas, wenn du nur auf die Uni gehst, dann kommt es natürlich nur auf diesen Abschluss an.


Oder man wird Profifußballer, Popstar oder gewinnt im Lotto.... sorry aber das ist doch realitätsfern und trifft nur auf einen ganz kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung zu.

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das du das ernst meinst.


----------



## RtZk (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder man wird Profifußballer, Popstar oder gewinnt im Lotto.... sorry aber das ist doch realitätsfern und trifft nur auf einen ganz kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung zu.
> 
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das du das ernst meinst.



Wenn der Wille da ist, dann ist ein 1,0 Schnitt für jede Person ohne Geistige Behinderung locker möglich.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Wille da ist, dann ist ein 1,0 Schnitt für jede Person ohne Geistige Behinderung locker möglich.


You made my day!


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was macht ein Betrieb mit steigenden Lohnkosten?
> Umlegen --> auf den Preis.


Lohnkosten sind Betriebsausgaben und damit steuerlich absetzbar.


Apropos: Da es hier Leute gibt, die einerseits nicht müde werden regelmäßig den Untergang Deutschlands durch Muselmanen und Linksextreme zu beschwören, auf der anderen Seite den Sozialdarwinisten und nach unten Treter raushängen lassen: YouTube
(2:19 bis bis 2:46 sogar zum passend zum Thema)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Wille da ist, dann ist ein 1,0 Schnitt für jede Person ohne Geistige Behinderung locker möglich.



Hmm, na wenn da so einfach ist warum schaffen das dann nicht mal die Chinesen, Koreaner und Japaner alle, obwohl die ja im Vergleich zu hier in Europa nun wirklich im Durchschnitt eine ganze Ecke härter Schulstoff büffeln (12 bis 14h täglich für lernen / Schule ist da durchaus ein normales Maß)?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Für ein 1,0 Schnitt muß man erstmal überdurchschnittlich intelligent sein und andere Faktoren spielen auch noch eine Rolle. Soziale Umfeld (Elternhaus, Freunde etc), welche Lehrer man hat, Schule usw.  Wenn das alles nicht stimmt kann man noch so fleissig sein und wird es nie erreichen. Genauso wie jemand der total unsportlich ist wahrscheinlich niemals so gut wird wie ein Ronaldo. Auch wenn er ganz viel trainiert. Oder jemand der komplett unmusikalisch ist nie ein zweiter Mozart wird.

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das RtZK das wirklich ernst gemeint hat!


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Wille da ist, dann ist ein 1,0 Schnitt für jede Person ohne Geistige Behinderung locker möglich.


Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Du redest gewaltigen Stuß.

Wenn man in Sport keine Chance hat (Herzschwäche oder so), musikalisch keinen Zugang hat und nicht Zeichen kann, ist das ganz weit weg.

Wie war denn Deine Abiturnote / Studienabschluß?


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Wille da ist, dann ist ein 1,0 Schnitt für jede Person ohne Geistige Behinderung locker möglich.


Nein, wenn der Wille da ist, aber die finanziellen Möglichkeiten nicht, geht es nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Du redest gewaltigen Stuß.
> 
> Wenn man in Sport keine Chance hat (Herzschwäche oder so), musikalisch keinen Zugang hat und nicht Zeichen kann, ist das ganz weit weg.
> 
> Wie war denn Deine Abiturnote / Studienabschluß?



Das sind Sachen, die eher unwichtig für Abitur und viele Studiengänge sind. Wissenschaftler müssen weder sportlich sein noch sich in der Musiktheorie auskennen und wer Sport betreibt, muss keine Bestleistungen in Mathe, Chemie und Physik bringen - das ist ja das schöne an dem aktuellen System, die Leute werden für ihre speziellen Leistungen belohnt und nicht für ihre Schwächen bestraft (die jeder hat, es gibt keine Allround-Genies die alles sehr gut können). 
Ist aber auch Nebensache. Es gibt nun mal Arbeit die kein Studium erfordert und trotzdem gemacht werden muss. Irgendwer muss putzen, Pakete und Briefe zustellen und deinen teuren Wagen ausbeulen und das sind keine Abiturienten die das machen. Die wollen aber auch was essen... 
Daher sollte der Mindestlohn angepasst werden und vor allem der Steuerfreibetrag - der sollte im Jahr so hoch sein, das dieser mit einer 36h-Woche mit Mindestlohn nicht überschritten wird, fertig. Dann bleibt auch was in der Tasche bei den Leuten.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sind Sachen, die eher unwichtig für Abitur und viele Studiengänge sind. Wissenschaftler müssen weder sportlich sein noch sich in der Musiktheorie auskennen und wer Sport betreibt, muss keine Bestleistungen in Mathe, Chemie und Physik bringen - das ist ja das schöne an dem aktuellen System, die Leute werden für ihre speziellen Leistungen belohnt und nicht für ihre Schwächen bestraft (die jeder hat, es gibt keine Allround-Genies die alles sehr gut können).


Es ging auch eher darum das noch viele andere Dinge stimmen müssen um ein 1,0 Abi zu schaffen. Nicht nur Fleiß. 1,0 Abi schaffen vielleicht 2% der Bevölkerung.



> Ist aber auch Nebensache. Es gibt nun mal Arbeit die kein Studium erfordert und trotzdem gemacht werden muss. Irgendwer muss putzen, Pakete und Briefe zustellen und deinen teuren Wagen ausbeulen und das sind keine Abiturienten die das machen. Die wollen aber auch was essen...
> Daher sollte der Mindestlohn angepasst werden und vor allem der Steuerfreibetrag - der sollte im Jahr so hoch sein, das dieser mit einer 36h-Woche mit Mindestlohn nicht überschritten wird, fertig. Dann bleibt auch was in der Tasche bei den Leuten.


Damit hast du vollkommen Recht!


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sind Sachen, die eher unwichtig für Abitur ... sind. .


Aber nicht in einem guten Gymnasium. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> , es gibt keine Allround-Genies die alles sehr gut können).


Es gibt nicht viele, sagen wir mal.
Bei meiner Tochter haben 10 Abiturienten besser als 1,5 abgeschlossen, zwei mit 1,0.

Und das war kein Fachabitur sondern eines der härtesten Gymnasien in Deutschland.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist aber auch Nebensache.


Richtig.
Aber einige können das ja mit links. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Arbeit die kein Studium erfordert und trotzdem gemacht werden muss. Irgendwer muss putzen, Pakete und Briefe zustellen und deinen teuren Wagen ausbeulen und das sind keine Abiturienten die das machen. Die wollen aber auch was essen...  .


Sagte ich bereits.
Und ich habe schon unter Mindestlohn gearbeitet in den Übergangsphasen.

Ein richtiger Schritt wäre die Absenkung der Hoch- und Höchstlöhne.
Niemand kann für 5.000 EUR Stundenlohn die Gegenleistung bringen, auch nicht, bei 200.000 beschäftigten im Laden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Daher sollte der Mindestlohn angepasst werden und vor allem der Steuerfreibetrag - der sollte im Jahr so hoch sein, das dieser mit einer 36h-Woche mit Mindestlohn nicht überschritten wird, fertig. Dann bleibt auch was in der Tasche bei den Leuten.


 Die richtige Richtung.

Aber dann sollten die Splitarbeitsplätze von Schröders Gnaden endlich der Vergangenheit angehören.
Wir haben nicht fast Vollbeschäftigung (offiziell  ) wegen der hohen Löhne, sondern wegen der Zweiklassenarbeitsverhältnisse.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Ach sind die ganze Leute ,die n der Altenpflege arbeiten auch nur faule Schweine? 

Und wen man wegen Unfall oder Krankheit 
mal erwerbsunfähig wirst dann viel Spaß.


Wen die babyboomer in Rente gehen
 bleibt für uns sowieso nichts mehr übrig


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2018)

Tja, hättest du mal ein 1,0er Abi geschrieben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Tja, hättest du mal ein 1,0er Abi geschrieben


Oder mit dem Goldenen Löffel geboren.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2018)

Naja gegen Managergehälter habe ich z.B. nix. Wenn der eine meint, der hat 250.000€ im Monat verdient und seine Firma diesem so viel zahlt, obwohl der nicht mal Vollzeit gearbeitet hat, dann sei das so. Höchstgehälter sind nichts schlimmes. Es gibt Leute, die eine Verantwortung über Millionen von € und über tausende Arbeitsplätze haben, warum sollen die da nicht an den dicken Gewinnen teilhaben. Das soll halt nur nicht bei dem einfachen Mitarbeiter abgezwackt werden, aber so lange alle was vom Kuchen haben (je nach Verantwortung und Position entsprechend mehr oder weniger) - gerne doch.

Altenpflege ist eh so n heikles Thema - es ist kein hochbezahlter Job und wird es niemals sein. Und auch kein angenehmer. Das ist eher eine Berufung als ein einfacher Job wo man halt im Office gammelt oder Maschinen überwacht im Werk (obwohl man da mehr bekommt und weniger schuften muss mit besseren Arbeitszeiten hier und da).
Daher egal. 

Ich selbst falle hier gar nicht drunter, wobei mir die Steuer&Abgabenlast als Freiberufler natürlich auch hart auf den Sack geht kurz gesagt. Wenn es mir aber zu bunt wird, kann ich jederzeit umziehen, da mein Einkommen nicht an einen Standort gebunden ist, diesen Luxus haben nur wenige Menschen hier im Land.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder mit dem Goldenen Löffel geboren.



Besorge dir ein gans die goldene Eier legt 


Die abgabenlast wird net runtergehen  sondern in Zukunft steigen 

Wen die babyboomer in die rente gehen 


Allein die pensionsansprüche der Beamten 
(Bahn,Post,usw  wo man viele beamtet wurde


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich einige Beiträge lese könnte ich kotzen. 
Was ich hier herauslese ist... 
Wer wenig verdient ist in der Schule zu faul gewesen. 
Wer kein 1.0er Abi hat ist dumm.
Wer nicht studiert hat ist noch dümmer.... 

Mit welcher weltfremden und erbärmlich dummen Einstellung manche hier auftreten ist dreist. 

Mähh, ich tu mal schlau und rotze diese hinterfotzige "Meinung" ins Forum obwohl ich keinen Plan vom Leben habe.

Ich denke ihr seid so tolle Bringer. 
Warum verschwendet ihr eure Zeit hier und seid nicht auf Arbeit wie es sich für solche Eliten gebührt. 
Ach ja, Trolle sitzen um dieser Uhrzeit vor ihrer Ja-Pizza und schauen Fußball, spielen sich aufgrund ihres überragenden Daseins am Gemächte und bleiben lieber im Keller. 
Man nennt solche Korintenkacker auch Asis bzw Asozial, da deren Leben es nicht vorsieht an der Gesellschaft einen wertigen Beitrag zu leisten. 

Da bleibe ich lieber bei den Menschen und bin lieber kaufschwach anstatt Asozial.


----------



## RtZk (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Du redest gewaltigen Stuß.
> 
> Wenn man in Sport keine Chance hat (Herzschwäche oder so), musikalisch keinen Zugang hat und nicht Zeichen kann, ist das ganz weit weg.
> 
> Wie war denn Deine Abiturnote / Studienabschluß?



Ein allgemeinbildendes Gymnasium ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit ein Abitur zu bekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat Jens Spahn nicht schon mal sowas ähnliches gesagt? Oder war es der Lindner?



Peter Tauber.



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Personen, wie mir, die durch Unglück lange erwerbsunfähig waren und nun wieder im Berufsleben stehen aber wenig verdienen weil
> A. man in seinem ursprünglichen Beruf nicht mehr zurück kann
> B. durch die Folgeschäden auch nicht mehr so können wie sie wollen
> ?
> ...



Ich sage X ist die Regel und Y ist die Ausnahme und du versteifst dich auf Y. Wo ist das die Logik?

Natürlich gilt es nicht für *alle*. Das war auch nie meine Aussage. Lesen statt interpretieren könnte Wunder wirken.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, alle diese mehreren Millionen bequemen und faulen Menschen die unter 2000€ Brutto verdienen...



Wurden diese Leute gezwungen so einen schlecht bezahlten Job anzunehmen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wären die nicht alles so faul und bequem, würden mal ihr "Glück schmieden", wären sie morgen schon locker bei 5000€ Brutto, oder Manager in einem Dax Konzern.



Nö, sind die bösen Konzerne daran schuld, dass es bei manchen nicht für mehr gereicht hat, richtig?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weißt du Kaaruzo von wem dieses Sprichwort ursprünglich stammt? Vom römischen Konsul Appius Claudius Caecus, (etwa 300 v. Chr.), jemand der aus einer reichen römischen Patrizierfamilie stammte... Und schon damals galt, wenn du römischer Konsul wirst, sicher nicht wegen dem selbstgeschmiedeten Glück, sondern Geld und Herkunft (Adel). Da war nichts mit Glück selber schmieden. Dieses Sprichwort ist daher nicht mehr als Spot und Hohn derer die sich auf Basis von Privilegien ihr Glück einfach "selber schmieden" können.



Ich bin keiner römischer Konsul und stehe heute gut da. Und das war mein Verdienst. Ich bin in eine einfache Arbeiterfamilie hineingeboren und habe mir meinen Status selbst erarbeitet.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst noch so fleißig und strebsam sein, wenn du Pech hast (nicht die Vorraussetzungen, Förderung und Beziehungen, usw.) bleibst du trotzdem ein Leben lang ein "armes Schwein".



Ich habe auch nie in Abrede gestellt, dass es nicht für alle gilt. Warum überliest das jeder?




Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man sich auch mal die Grundlage der OECD anschauen: Letzter Satz des Artikels.



Und weiter?



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo: Im Fernsehen hat gerade Hubertus Heil gesagt das nur noch 50% der deutschen Unternehmen tarifgebunden sind. Soviel zum Thema aushandeln von höheren Löhnen!



Ach kann man dort keine Lohnverhandlung vornehmen?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hübsche Hypothese, leider komplett falsch.



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass das Gegenteil richtig ist, ja? Wer nichts tut, kommt vorwärts im Leben, ja?

Ich sehe genug, auf die das nicht zutrifft.  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Werd' mal länger als ein Jahr krank, dann kannst Du deine Karriere in den Wind schießen, egal wo.



Das habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt.  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und gute Jobs gibt es zu 90% per verwandschaftlicher Vermittlung und nicht per Ausschreibung.



Quelle?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, du pauschalisierst mal wieder und scherst alle über einen Kamm.
> Man kennt es nicht anders.



Lustig, dass du nur einen Teil zitierst und den Teil weglässt, wo ich differenziere und sage, dass es keine Garantie ist (also nicht für alle gilt).

Aber hey, sonst würde ja auch deine falsche Unterstellung nicht funktionieren

Man kennt es nicht anders.



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige Beiträge lese könnte ich kotzen.
> Was ich hier herauslese ist...
> Wer wenig verdient ist in der Schule zu faul gewesen.
> Wer kein 1.0er Abi hat ist dumm.
> ...



Beleidigungen und Kraftausrdrücke sind der endgültige Beweise, dass die Argumente ausgegangen sind.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Tja nach einer Vielzahl von Posts, die ich von dir gelesen habe, mit teilweise demagogischen bis hetzenden/rassistischen Charakter, passt du genau in das Bild des angry white man, in deinem Fall nach Selbstauskunft, mit keinen materiellen Problemem im Leben, aber auch keinem Fünkchen Empathie für Gruppen, die nicht auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens stehen, da eiferst du deinem großen Vorbild Trump absolut nach und haust noch richtig drauf, damit es quietscht!


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sehe sie durch meine Lebenserfahrung, Beobachtung und Gespräche mit Kollegen, Freunden und Familie bestätigt.
> 
> 
> Es steht doch jedem Arbeitnehmer frei, seinen Lohn auszuhandeln. Wir haben in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit.
> ...



Dann sprich mal mit Leuten aus der Pflege. Großer Berufsstand, teilweise in der Gewerkschaft bzw an Tarifverträge gebunden und ein mehr als erforderlicher Beruf, da sich ja kein Patient  Krankenhaus alleine versorgen kann respektive will. 

Und von Altenheimen - oder zu neudeutsch: Senioren-Zentren - , mittlerweile meist in privater Hand, müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. 

Dann schlage denen doch allen mal vor, dass sich sich bei schlechter Bezahlung was anderes suchen sollen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Peter Tauber.


Achso. Das macht es aber auch nicht besser!




> Ach kann man dort keine Lohnverhandlung vornehmen?


Werden sie ja. Nur in vielen anderen Branchen nicht. Und da ist es gut wenn dort angemessene Mindestlöhne gezahlt werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja nach einer Vielzahl von Posts, die ich von dir gelesen habe, mit teilweise demagogischen bis hetzenden/rassistischem Charakter, passt du genau in das Bild des angry white man, in deinem Fall nach Selbstauskunft, mit keinen materiellen Problemem im Leben, aber auch keinem Fünkchen Empathie für Gruppen, die nicht auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens stehen, da eiferst du deinem großen Vorbild Trump absolut nach und haust noch richtig drauf, damit es quietscht!



Argumentum ad hominem, wo man keine Argumente mehr hat. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Dann sprich mal mit Leuten aus der Pflege. Großer Berufsstand, teilweise in der Gewerkschaft bzw an Tarifverträge gebunden und ein mehr als erforderlicher Beruf, da sich ja kein Patient  Krankenhaus alleine versorgen kann respektive will.
> 
> Und von Altenheimen - oder zu neudeutsch: Senioren-Zentren - , mittlerweile meist in privater Hand, müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.
> 
> Dann schlage denen doch allen mal vor, dass sich sich bei schlechter Bezahlung was anderes suchen sollen.



In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Werden sie ja. Nur in vielen anderen Branchen nicht. Und da ist es gut wenn dort angemessene Mindestlöhne gezahlt werden.



Man kann in jedem Job Lohnverhandlung führen. Ob sie erfolgreich sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt auch beim Thema Lohn, ein jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.



Bitte 50 Cent in das Phrasenschwein.
Wenn der nächste Afrikaner  verhungert, dann flitze ich mit meinem Helikopter vorbei und plärre durchs Megaphon, er solle sich doch gefälligst nicht so anstellen, denn jeder ist doch seines Glückes Schmied.
Ziemlicher neoliberaler Schwachfug den du da verbreitest, damit man kann man ja alles rechtfertigen.
Solltest dich in Grund in Boden schämen mit sowas hier zu hausieren.



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige Beiträge lese könnte ich kotzen.
> Was ich hier herauslese ist...
> Wer wenig verdient ist in der Schule zu faul gewesen.
> Wer kein 1.0er Abi hat ist dumm.
> ...



Das ist doch nur intelligenzfreies Bashing von jemanden der gerne auf andere herabblickt und dann noch auf sie spuckt.
Da kenne ich genügend in der Wirtschaft die mit genau solchem Gequatsche hausieren gehen.
Man muss sich nur genügend anstrengen, dann wird jeder Millionär.

Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass es solch ein Intelligenzbolzen weit geschafft hat, ohne dass ihm alles in seinen Hintern gesteckt wurde,
blöder gehts ja kaum.

Das sind Thesen die mir damals in der Grundschule von 10 Jährigen erzählt wurden.

Aber Gottseidank leben wir noch halbwegs in einem Sozialstaat, denn wenn dir 3 Jahre lang durch eine schwere Erkrankung der Boden komplett unter den Füßen weggezogen wird,
dann würdest du hier nicht einen auf Trumpinator machen, sondern einfach still sein.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wurden diese Leute gezwungen so einen schlecht bezahlten Job anzunehmen?


Viel Spaß dabei dem Jobcenter zu erklären, warum man die Arbeit nicht  angenommen hat und warum das nicht sanktioniert werden soll. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und weiter?


Das man vielleicht auch mal nachsehen sollte, wieviel  Prozent aller Erwerbstätigen in Deutschland überhaupt soviel verdienen.  Denn es wurde ja auch, was mittlerweile unüblich ist, das  Durchschnittseinkommen genommen und nicht das Median. Von bundeslandspezifischen Unterschieden will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit.


Sofern sie nicht durch weitere Gesetze und Verordnungen Einschränkungen findet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem


Ist das dein Standart-Standard-Trinkspiel?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

@  Kaaruzo


Das hat nichts mit Argumenten zu tun, dass ist eine Feststellung deiner Außenwirkung auf mich, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Ich tausche ab einer bestimmten Schwelle, die Leute nach m.M. überschreiten keine Argumente mehr mit Ihnen aus, da Verschwendung von Lebenszeit, und völlig zwecklos!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...zzien-gegen-hasskommentare-3.html#post9390000

Hier hast du diese Schwelle überschritten, ab jetzt gibt es nur noch Ausgrenzung und genau solche Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie, ihr angry white men, seit nämlich nicht die einzigen, die auch mit solchen Bandagen "kämpfen" können!


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Komisch das hier noch nicht das Wort "Sozialneid" gefallen ist. Es wird ja immer gerne verwendet, um soziale Ungerechtigkeiten im Lande zu vertuschen oder zu relativieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wurden diese Leute gezwungen so einen schlecht bezahlten Job anzunehmen?



Gibt es sicher auch genug wo das der Fall ist ja. Wenn du eine Familie / Kinder zu versorgen hast ist selbst ein miserabel bezahlter Job meist immer noch 10 Euro mehr als ALG II... 

Davon ab wurde schon oft genug an anderen Stellen angesprochen warum deine Aussage einfach nur idiotisch ist, trotzdem kommt sie immer wieder und auch das obwohl dich niemand dazu zwingen würde. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nö, sind die bösen Konzerne daran schuld, dass es bei manchen nicht für mehr gereicht hat, richtig?



Na weiße Westen haben sie sicher nicht, oder warum gehen bei selbst in großen Firmen Putzkräfte mit 1600 bis 1800€ Brutto nach Hause während Vorstand, Aufsichtsrat und Manager sich Millionengehälter, selbst für blamable Geschäftsergebnisse einstecken?
Würde einer vom Fleisch fallen wenn der Vorstand etwas weniger verdient und immer noch gut bezahlt wäre die Putzkraft dann aber dafür mit 2000 bis 2200 Brutto am Monatsende nach Hause geht?
Oder ist deren Arbeitskraft so wertlos?

Ich will mal eine größere Firma erleben die 1 Monat ohne Putzkräfte in ihren Büro und Ladenräumen auskommt, da würde es wie im Saustall aussehen und die Produktivität würde sinken, aber ist ja halt nur ne lästige Putze, für die reicht der zu niedrige Mindestlohn... 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin keiner römischer Konsul und stehe heute gut da. Und das war mein Verdienst. Ich bin in eine einfache Arbeiterfamilie hineingeboren und habe mir meinen Status selbst erarbeitet.



Ja Kaaruzo garantiert, niemand außer dir hat daran Anteil gehabt das du heute da stehst wo du stehst und das Windeln wickeln hast du dir auch selbst beigebracht, das haben auch nicht andere für dich gemacht. 

Lieber Kaarzuo, niemand, aber auch niemand schaft etwas komplett alleine, nur deshalb weil er sich alleine reinkniet. Es mag durchaus einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil haben, aber trotzdem hast auch du, darauf wette ich, auch einen erheblichen Anteil Glück gehabt und wenn es nur das Glück war Chancen zu bekommen die ein anderer mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen vieleicht nicht erhalten hat, oder das du jemanden sympathisch warst der dich dann unbwusst positiv berücksichtigt hat, ect.

Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Person kennen gelenrt die ist gut gebildet, fleißig und hat sich auch alles selbst erarbeiten müssen und trotzdem Pech gehabt und steckt heute in einem vergleichsweise schlecht bezahlten Arbeitsverhältnis im Secound Level Support eines Callcenters.
So kann das Leben halt spielen, eigene Leistung reicht halt nicht immer.


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit.



In wie fern hilft dieses Allgemeinplätzchen jetzt? Was interessiert das den Arbeitgeber? Vertragsfreiheit besagt, dass man frei ist, die Inhalte zu gestalten, sofern es nicht gegen gute Sitten oder Gesetze verstößt.

Aber ich werde dich bei deinem Hobby des "Ich habe für alles ein Gegenargument und sowieso immer Recht" gerne unterstützen und weiteren Teig für die Plätzchen kneten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem, wo man keine Argumente mehr hat. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



Das Argument ad Hominem passt doch hier wunderbar.
Anstatt einzusehen, dass solche Aussagen vollständiger Bockmist sind, diskutierst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich noch aus.
Ich glaub bei dir setzt es ein wenig aus.

Ich würde jemanden wie dich liebend gerne gegen 10 Schwarzmarrokaner eintauschen.
Hauptsache einen weniger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bitte 50 Cent in das Phrasenschwein.



Aber gerne doch:

"Freiheit bedeutet Verantwortlichkeit. Das ist der Grund, weshalb die meisten Menschen sich vor ihr fürchten."

Passt euch sehr gut zum Thread.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn der nächste Afrikaner  verhungert, dann flitze ich mit meinem Helikopter vorbei und plärre durchs Megaphon, er solle sich doch gefälligst nicht so anstellen, denn jeder ist doch seines Glückes Schmied.



Und jetzt frag dich mal, wie es die Afrikaner geschafft haben, die was auch sie gemacht haben? In dem sie die ganze Zeit darüber geklagt haben, wie schlecht sie es haben?

Oder doch eher, weil sie etwas getan haben, um das zu ändern?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ziemlicher neoliberaler Schwachfug den du da verbreitest, damit man kann man ja alles rechtfertigen.



Selbstverantwortung und Eigeninitiative sind also Schwachfug?

Was meinst du, wie man was erreicht im Leben? Indem man sich über seine Situation beklagt oder indem man versucht, was daran zu ändern?



Poulton schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei dem Jobcenter zu erklären, warum man die Arbeit nicht  angenommen hat und warum das nicht sanktioniert werden soll.



Also gibt es nur die Wahl Arbeitslos (und sanktioniert) oder schlecht bezahlter Job? Komisch, wie habe ich es bloß geschafft, nicht in diesen Kreislauf zu geraten?

Auf die Schnelle habe ich diese Statistik gefunden:

•  Durchschnittlicher Jahresarbeitslohn je Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik



Poulton schrieb:


> Das man vielleicht auch mal nachsehen sollte, wieviel  Prozent aller Erwerbstätigen in Deutschland überhaupt soviel verdienen.  Denn es wurde ja auch, was mittlerweile unüblich ist, das  Durchschnittseinkommen genommen und nicht das Median. Von bundeslandspezifischen Unterschieden will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.



Hättest du weitergehende Quellen dazu?



Poulton schrieb:


> Sofern sie nicht durch weitere Gesetze und Verordnungen Einschränkungen findet.



Korrekt, aber prinzipiell kann sich jeder Arbeitnehmer erstmal seinen Job selbst aussuchen.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Argument ad Hominem passt doch hier wunderbar.
> Anstatt einzusehen, dass solche Aussagen vollständiger Bockmist sind, diskutierst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich noch aus.
> Ich glaub bei dir setzt es ein wenig aus.
> 
> ...



Ich tausche kaaruzo lieber gegen 10 Pflegefachkräfte egal wo die herkomme, würde mehr bringen 



Was hast du für ein profilbild, ist das Reis oder Nudeln 
sieht aus wie der Billig Fraß in altenheim


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbstverantwortung und Eigeninitiative sind also Schwachfug?



Wenn man meint alles würde schon mit Selbstverantwortung funktionieren klar.
Sieht man ja an der Politik der FDP wie gut die reine Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit funktioniert.

Internet Deutschland 2018, fast auf dem Nieveau eines Schwellenlandes, aber Selbstverantwortung und der Markt regelt das schon, so wie überall in den Köpfen Neoliberaler Kasperköpfe.
Wie auch bei sozial verträglicher Bezahlung (gegen Mindestlohn, weil der ja Jobs kostet und sich die Firmen ja so bewusst sind das eine gerechte Bezahlung ja sozial sei, oder all die anderen neoliberalen Bullshitgeschichten aus dem Hause FDP)...

Eine gewisse Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit ist wichtig, aber man kann schlicht nicht alles darauf abwälzen, denn das funktioniert auch nicht, wie man in den USA der frühen 1900er Jahre nur zu gut sehen konnte, wo Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit nahe 100% auf neoliberale Kuschelwunschträume getrimmt waren.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hättest du weitergehende Quellen dazu?


Spontan: Lohne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Argumenten zu tun, dass ist eine Feststellung deiner Außenwirkung auf mich, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



Nein, das labeln andern User, um sich nicht weiter mit den Aussagen beschäftigen zu müssen. Ist ein Totschlagargument und nennt sich argumentum ad hominem. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich tausche ab einer bestimmten Schwelle, die Leute nach m.M. überschreiten keine Argumente mehr mit Ihnen aus, da Verschwendung von Lebenszeit, und völlig zwecklos!



Dann lass es doch. Niemand zwingt dir die Diskussion auf, am allerwenigsten ich. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier hast du diese Schwelle überschritten, ab jetzt gibt es nur noch Ausgrenzung und genau solche Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie, ihr angry white men, seit nämlich nicht die einzigen, die auch mit solchen Bandagen "kämpfen" können!



Ich habe einen berechtigte Frage gestellt. Wo ist dein Problem mit dem Beitrag? Das ich anderer Meinung bin, als du?

Aber bitte, tu was dir gefällt. Scheinbar ist es dir die Lebenszeit ja doch wert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es sicher auch genug wo das der Fall ist ja. Wenn du eine Familie / Kinder zu versorgen hast ist selbst ein miserabel bezahlter Job meist immer noch 10 Euro mehr als ALG II...



Komisch, ich sehe auf den Klassentreffen genug Familienväter und Mütter die gut bezahlten Jobs nachgehen. Müssen wohl die Ausnahme sein. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab wurde schon oft genug an anderen Stellen angesprochen warum deine Aussage einfach nur idiotisch ist, trotzdem kommt sie immer wieder und auch das obwohl dich niemand dazu zwingen würde.



Komisch, bisher sehe ich nur Behauptungen, dass das nicht stimmt, was ich erzähle.

Also ist es wohl eher so, dass ich eine Meinung habe - von der ich überzeugt bin - und du eine - von der du überzeugt bist.

Nur fällt es mir nicht ein, deine als idiotisch abzutun, weil ich gar nicht beurteilen kann, was du für Erfahrung im Leben gemacht hast.

Trotzdem wird mir meine Erfahrung im Leben einfach abgesprochen, als wäre meine Beobachtungen nicht wahr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na weiße Westen haben sie sicher nicht, oder warum gehen bei selbst in großen Firmen Putzkräfte mit 1600 bis 1800€ Brutto nach Hause während Vorstand, Aufsichtsrat und Manager sich Millionengehälter, selbst für blamable Geschäftsergebnisse einstecken?



Ich würde mal vermuten, Angebot und Nachfrage. Wie groß ist wohl die die Einarbeitungszeit für eine Putzkraft verglichen mit einem Facharbeiter in der Metallindustrie?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde einer vom Fleisch fallen wenn der Vorstand etwas weniger verdient und immer noch gut bezahlt wäre die Putzkraft dann aber dafür mit 2000 bis 2200 Brutto am Monatsende nach Hause geht?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass das Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage so funktioniert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder ist deren Arbeitskraft so wertlos?



Siehe zuvor. Wenn dein Job so einfach ist, dass ihn morgen jemand anderes übernehmen kann, ist es wohl kaum verwunderlich, dass dieser Job nicht so gut bezahlt wird, wie einer mit jahrelanger Ausbildung und/oder Studium.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich will mal eine größere Firma erleben die 1 Monat ohne Putzkräfte in ihren Büro und Ladenräumen auskommt, da würde es wie im Saustall aussehen und die Produktivität würde sinken, aber ist ja halt nur ne lästige Putze, für die reicht der zu niedrige Mindestlohn...



Warum machen Putzkräfte dann nicht genau das? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja Kaaruzo garantiert, niemand außer dir hat daran Anteil gehabt das du heute da stehst wo du stehst und das Windeln wickeln hast du dir auch selbst beigebracht, das haben auch nicht andere für dich gemacht.



Heute ist wohl wieder Tag der Goldwaage, oder? Du weißt doch, was ich mit der Aussage meine oder nicht? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lieber Kaarzuo, niemand, aber auch niemand schaft etwas komplett alleine, nur deshalb weil er sich alleine reinkniet. Es mag durchaus einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil haben, aber trotzdem hast auch du, darauf wette ich, auch einen erheblichen Anteil Glück gehabt und wenn es nur das Glück war Chancen zu bekommen die ein anderer mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen vieleicht nicht erhalten hat, oder das du jemanden sympathisch warst der dich dann unbwusst positiv berücksichtigt hat, ect.



Ich habe doch nie abgestritten, dass es auch auf sowas ankommt. Allerdings habe ich meine Chancen durch meinen Einsatz selbst dafür erhöht. Oder stellst du das auch in Frage?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Person kennen gelenrt die ist gut gebildet, fleißig und hat sich auch alles selbst erarbeiten müssen und trotzdem Pech gehabt und steckt heute in einem vergleichsweise schlecht bezahlten Arbeitsverhältnis im Secound Level Support eines Callcenters. So kann das Leben halt spielen, eigene Leistung reicht halt nicht immer.



Zum wiederholten Male. Ich habe deutlich gesagt, dass es keine Garantie ist, aber die Chancen erhöht.

Ich habe bisher keinen Beitrag gesehen, der diese Grundprämisse widerlegt. 



teachmeluv schrieb:


> In wie fern hilft dieses Allgemeinplätzchen jetzt? Was interessiert das den Arbeitgeber? Vertragsfreiheit besagt, dass man frei ist, die Inhalte zu gestalten, sofern es nicht gegen gute Sitten oder Gesetze verstößt.



Einer der Vertragsinhalte eines Arbeitsvertrages ist das Gehalt. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Argument ad Hominem passt doch hier wunderbar.
> Anstatt einzusehen, dass solche Aussagen vollständiger Bockmist sind, diskutierst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich noch aus.



Also wenn jemand sagt, X=Bockmist, dann ist das die ultimative Wahrheit? 

Großes Kino.



Poulton schrieb:


> Spontan: Lohne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Medianlohn 2.990,00€. Sieht doch schonmal gut aus. 

D.h. die 50% die darüber liegen, müssen wir schon mal nicht erörtern. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie sich die unterer 50 % im einzelnen zusammensetzen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbstverantwortung und Eigeninitiative sind also Schwachfug?



Nein, deine generelle These die du hier in den Raum wirfst.
Und die ist so schwachsinnig und dumpf, dass ich meine Zeit nicht darin vergeude ernsthaft da das diskutieren anzufangen.
Genauso könnte ich dafür sein alle Sozialabgaben einzusparen und jeder soll schauen wo er bleibt, gegebenenfalls verhungern oder im Winter erfrieren.
Und wenn 500 000 Menschen krepieren, dann kommst du und sagst: Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.

Nunja, Steuern senken, Sozialabgaben senken, Empathie senken, Verantwortungsgefühl gegenüber andere senken.
Du bist bestimmt auch dafür Flüchtlingsboote mit Artillerie zu versenken, sollten sie nicht umkehren.
Wie gesagt, hier hat eine Diskussion absolut keinen Sinn.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand sagt, X=Bockmist, dann ist das die ultimative Wahrheit?



Natürlich alle auf meinem Klassentreffen sagen das, also muss es doch stimmen.
Da waren auch keine Hartz4 Empfänger oder so, also gibts die nicht...
Müssen auf jeden Fall Steuern senken, nur so hat die Gesellschaft mehr vom Lohn und alles wird besser.
Viel zu hohe Abgabelast für völlig unnötigen Quatsch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. die 50% die darüber liegen, müssen wir schon mal nicht erörtern. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie sich die unterer 50 % im einzelnen zusammensetzen.



Von denen waren in der Schule halt 99% faul und haben sich nicht an deiner trumpischen Lebensweisheiten gehalten.

Kannst dich ja melden wenn dir der Kopf gewaschen wurde, oder deine dummes Getrolle ein Ende findet.
Adieu.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein allgemeinbildendes Gymnasium ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit ein Abitur zu bekommen.


Wie war den Deine Abschlußnote?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle?


40 Jahre Berufserfahrung.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man kann in jedem Job Lohnverhandlung führen. Ob  sie erfolgreich sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Sorry, was für ein Dünnschis. .
Deine Lebenserfahrung klingt wie ein Ammenmärchen.

/End of Trollfeeding.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beleidigungen und Kraftausrdrücke sind der endgültige Beweise, dass die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



Nein, es ist weder eine Beleidigung noch gehen die Argumente aus. 

Sei mal wegen Krankheit lange aus dem Job. 
Das erste was passiert, da man nicht Erwerbsfähig ist, ist Harz IV. 
Wenn du dann wieder einigermaßen auf die Beine gekommen bist kommt einen die Idee mal wieder am Leben teilhaben zu wollen. 
Kein Problem, zwei Gesellenbriefe, Berufserfahrung, aber körperlich ist das nicht mehr möglich in dem Erlernten tätig zu sein. 
Natürlich kein Problem, bin ja nicht doof und finde was gutes. 
Da man sich aber in einer komplett anderen Tätigkeit zuwendet ist die erste Frage von einem potentiellen Chef:"Berufserfahrung?" 
Leider nein, aber ich kann ja was neues lernen. Mit knapp 50 geht das locker von der Hand. 
Jetzt kommt das Amt und haut dir erstmal nen Stock zwischen die Beine. Sie sind anderer Meinung und schlagen einen eine Arbeit vor für die man keine teure Ausbildung benötigt. Leiharbeit ist da das probate Mittel um einen für den Markt zu qualifizieren. 
Ok, bevor man Kitt von den Fenstern frisst...ist ja auch Geld. 
Die Leihbude fragt natürlich was man denn gelernt hat. 
Aha, Handwerk ist immer gefragt, aber von mir weder gewünscht noch machbar.
Die nette Dame vom Amt sieht das aber trotz ärztlichen Gutachten etwas anders und knüppelt eine Sanktion rein. 
6 Monate später bekommt man vom Gericht endlich recht und die Sanktion wird für nicht rechtens erklärt. 
Trotzdem bleibt nur Leiharbeit oder andere Arbeit aus dem Niedriglohnsektor. 
In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen, ich auch; also ran an den scheiß Job. 
Ja Pustekuchen, wieder Handwerk. Bringt ja nix, also ran an den Speck. 
5 Jahre später ist man noch mehr Krüppel denn zum krummen Rücken gesellen sich Depressionen. 
Schön, nun ist man Bodensatz und braucht noch mehr Hilfe. 
Zum Glück hat man ja die Tante vom Amt und tatsächlich, jetzt wo man nurnoch ein Schatten seiner selbst ist wird geholfen. 
Aufbauseminar für 6 Monate.... klasse, genau solche Pädagogen habe ich jetzt nötig. Aber egal, ich will ja nur einen Job in dem ich auch meine Aufgaben erfüllen kann. 
Danach, weil ich ja fleißig mitgewirkt habe, bekomme ich ein Jobangebot..... Leihbude. 
Ne, nicht mit mir. Ich habe denen mittels Amtsarzt, Anwalt und einer gehörigen Portion Wut doch noch eine neue Ausbildung aus dem Staatssäckel locken können... ihhh ich bin ein Schmarotzer. 
Nun ist diese Ausbildung seit einem Jahr zuende und ich stehe da mit einem Beruf der richtig gut zu mir passt und mein neuer Chef bezahlt zwar nicht viel aber genug. 

Und dann lese ich solche Beiträge wie von dir und kann nur den Kopf schütteln und auf meinen vorherigen Beitrag verweisen.
Es mag dir beleidigend vorkommen, aber mit der Tatsache dass der vorherige Beitrag nur die Person spiegelt die du hier darzustellen versuchst, wirst du leben müssen. Und was ich von dieser Sorte schon kennenlernen durfte geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Insofern kann ich dich beruhigen, du wirst garantiert darüber hinweg kommen, da du in deinem überlegenen dasein ja eh auf Leute spuckst die für wenig Geld arbeiten. 
Z. B. deine Putzfrau, den Polizisten aus Berlin oder dem KFZ-Mechaniker der dir deine Karre repariert.... kurz um, auf fast alle. 
Und mich nölst du an weil ich dich "beleidigt" habe.... Ohhh welch großer Geist sich hinter deiner Stirn versteckt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Der Arbeitsmarkt entwickelt sich erst seit ~4 Jahren so, dass die MEHRZAHL der Arbeitmehmer überhaupt wieder eine Verhandlungsposition haben, d.h. es gibt wieder mehr Stellenangebote als Arbeitssuchende, davor wurde von der Wirtschaft, gerade in unteren Lohngruppen mit teilweise sittenwidrigen Verträgen (Werkverträge) und EU Freizügigkeit Lohndumping, bis zum Exzess betrieben und wenn einer nicht wollte, stand schon der nächste von der ARGE geschickt ,vor der Tür.

Ganze Branchen mit guten Tariflöhnen, die Fleischerrei Branche sei hier exemplarisch angeführt, wurden über Nacht zu Lohndumping Branchen, in denen die deutschen Tariflohnempfänger vor die Tür gesetzt wurden und durch selbständige Subunternehmer aus dem Ausland für 1/3- 1/4 des Lohnes beschäftigt wurden. Das war Standard in vielen Branchen bis 2012 -2013 und ist es teilweise heute noch, wie man sich gegen so etwas wehren soll als normaler Lohnempfänger, bleibt wohl dein ureigenstes Geheimnis.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch dafür Flüchtlingsboote mit Artillerie zu versenken, sollten sie nicht umkehren.



Ja das hat er schon gebracht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich sehe auf den Klassentreffen genug  Familienväter und Mütter die gut bezahlten Jobs nachgehen. Müssen wohl  die Ausnahme sein.



Oh nein, wow  Kaaruzo, echt jetzt?
Maximal eine Schule sind für dich genug Eltern um eine für Deutschland repräsentative Aussage treffen zu können, nein echt, wow... 

Ich kann jetzt auch mit der guten Bekannten von mir ankommen, deren 8 jährige Tochter hat genug Klassenkameraden deren Eltern 2 und 3 Jobs haben und die wenigsten in der 29 Personen starken Klasse (vieleicht 7 oder 9) haben gut bezahlte Jobs bei denen sie sich nicht krumm machen und nein, nicht alle davon sind auch faule Säcke die sich das ausgesucht haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man meint alles würde schon mit Selbstverantwortung funktionieren klar.
> Sieht man ja an der Politik der FDP wie gut die reine Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit funktioniert.
> 
> Internet Deutschland 2018, fast auf dem Nieveau eines Schwellenlandes, aber Selbstverantwortung und der Markt regelt das schon, so wie überall in den Köpfen Neoliberaler Kasperköpfe.
> ...



Einfache Frage. Bist du der Meinung, dass das was man selbst tut, den größten Einfluss hat?

Wenn nein, warum nicht. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, deine generelle These die du hier in den Raum wirfst.
> Und die ist so schwachsinnig und dumpf, dass ich meine Zeit nicht darin vergeude ernsthaft da das diskutieren anzufangen.



Dann lass es doch. Ich zwinge wie gesagt, niemanden die Diskussion auf. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Genauso könnte ich dafür sein alle Sozialabgaben einzusparen und jeder soll schauen wo er bleibt, gegebenenfalls verhungern oder im Winter erfrieren.
> Und wenn 500 000 Menschen krepieren, dann kommst du und sagst: Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.



Und jetzt werden Strohmänner aufgebaut, weil man anders nicht mehr weiterkommt. Wo bitte habe ich den Sozialstaat als Ganzes in Frage gestellt?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hier hat eine Diskussion absolut keinen Sinn.



Wie gesagt, dann lass es. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja melden wenn dir der Kopf gewaschen wurde, oder deine dummes Getrolle ein Ende findet. Adieu.



Klar, eine andere Meinung ist trollen. Dann ist ja deine Meinung auch nur "dummes Getrolle" richtig?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 40 Jahre Berufserfahrung.



Also deine - subjektive - Lebenserfahrung, ja? Meine - ebenfalls subjektive - Lebenserfahrung sagt was anders.

Wer hat jetzt Recht?


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nunja, Steuern senken, Sozialabgaben senken, Empathie senken, Verantwortungsgefühl gegenüber andere senken.
> Du bist bestimmt auch dafür Flüchtlingsboote mit Artillerie zu versenken, sollten sie nicht umkehren.
> .


jo 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein  Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte  dem nicht  Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum  Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,  dass Schiff  versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern  befindet,  hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Nein, es ist weder eine Beleidigung noch gehen die Argumente aus.
> 
> Sei mal wegen Krankheit lange aus dem Job.
> Das erste was passiert, da man nicht Erwerbsfähig ist, ist Harz IV.
> ...



Ok, dass ist deine Lebenserfahrung. Daraus ziehst du deinen - subjektiven - Standpunkt, richtig?

Spreche ich dir deine Lebenserfahrung oder deinen Standpunkt ab? Nein, tue ich nicht. Also warum machst du das bei mir?

Woher willst du wissen, dass meine Erfahrung nicht genau so ist, wie ich sie hier geschildert habe?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das hat er schon gebracht.



A) In einem Kontext (der ja immer ignoriert wird) und b) habe ich das später abgeändert (was auch immer ignoriert wird).

Aber warum sowas auch erwähnen, dann machts ja keinen Spaß, gell?


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> End of Trollfeeding.



Werde das auch beherzigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) In einem Kontext (der ja immer ignoriert wird) und b) habe ich das später abgeändert (was auch immer ignoriert wird).
> 
> Aber warum sowas auch erwähnen, dann machts ja keinen Spaß, gell?



Zumindest ist diese Position ähnlich absurd und Hinterwäldlerisch wie diese aus deinem 1 Post hier.
Alleine dass du so einen Bockmist wirklich geschrieben hast -  was ich nicht wusste - zeigt doch deutlich dass dir andere Menschen und die Gesellschaft kackegal sind.
Aber dann nach der Polizei rufen wenn hier in Deutschland von einem geringen Prozentsatz der Flüchtlinge jemand ums Eck gebracht wird.
Wenn du die Steuern senken willst, dann brachst du auch nicht hoffen dass dir die Executive den Allerwertesten rettet, schließlich willst du ja nichts dafür blechen,
aber hier bist du doch deines eigenen Glückes Schmied, heißt wenn dich jemand verletzt oder angreift, dann mach es wie die Flüchtlinge, riskiere dein Leben und wehre dich, zettel was an, ist doch alles kein Problem.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das hat er schon gebracht.



Dann wundert mich nichts mehr, gut Nacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh nein, wow  Kaaruzo, echt jetzt?
> Maximal eine Schule sind für dich genug Eltern um eine für Deutschland repräsentative Aussage treffen zu können, nein echt, wow...



Wie oft soll ich eigentlich das Wort "subjektiv" oder "eigene Lebenserfahrung" noch schreiben?

Warum kommst du jetzt mit "repräsentative Aussage"? Das habe ich nie behauptet. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt auch mit der guten Bekannten von mir ankommen, deren 8 jährige Tochter hat genug Klassenkameraden deren Eltern 2 und 3 Jobs haben und die wenigsten in der 29 Personen starken Klasse (vieleicht 7 oder 9) haben gut bezahlte Jobs bei denen sie sich nicht krumm machen und nein, nicht alle davon sind auch faule Säcke die sich das ausgesucht haben.



Das ist deine - ebenfalls subjektive - Lebenserfahrung. Stelle ich die in Abrede?

Zumal ich - zum wiederholten Male -gesagt habe, es ist keine Garantie es erhöht nur die Chancen.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Arbeitsmarkt entwickelt sich erst seit ~4 Jahren so, dass die MEHRZAHL der Arbeitmehmer überhaupt wieder eine Verhandlungsposition haben, d.h. es gibt wieder mehr Stellenangebote als Arbeitssuchende, davor wurde von der Wirtschaft, gerade in unteren Lohngruppen mit teilweise sittenwidrigen Verträgen (Werkverträge) und EU Freizügigkeit Lohndumping, bis zum Exzess betrieben und wenn einer nicht wollte, stand schon der nächste von der ARGE geschickt ,vor der Tür.
> 
> Ganze Branchen mit guten Tariflöhnen, die Fleischerrei Branche sei hier exemplarisch angeführt, wurden über Nacht zu Lohndumping Branchen, in denen die deutschen Tariflohnempfänger vor die Tür gesetzt wurden und durch selbständige Subunternehmer aus dem Ausland für 1/3- 1/4 des Lohnes beschäftigt wurden. Das war Standard in vielen Branchen bis 2012 -2013 und ist es teilweise heute noch, wie man sich gegen so etwas wehren soll als normaler Lohnempfänger, bleibt wohl dein ureigenstes Geheimnis.



Sich weiterbilden, nicht mehr bei solchen Sachen mitmachen, vorher dem Chef das letzte mal winken und hoffen das der jeden Morgen im Stau steht und zwar bis an sein Lebensende. Oder schlimmeres, aber das wäre hier zu brutal.
Es gibt immer einen Weg, es gibt immer Quereinsteiger, wer will - findet was. Und man sollte immer genug Knete bei Seite legen damit man sich privat weiterbilden kann, ohne sich auf Bildungsgutscheine, bezahlte Kurse oder den Arbeitgeber verlassen zu müssen.

Ich habe 3 Sprachen gelernt, alles mögliche quer durch die Bank gemacht, vom DJ über Stagehands, Tontechnik, Übersetzer, IT support, Livestreamer etc. Meist immer freiberuflich, selten unter einem dauerhaften Vertrag.  Das ist nicht für jeden was, aber wenn man seine Zeit nutzt um sich ständig zu entwickeln, anstatt im Betrieb, Büro oder irgendwo in einer Fabrikhalle Tag für Tag den gleichen Mist zu machen und das am besten ganze 40 Jahre am Stück, dann kommt man auch voran.

Der Arbeitsmarkt hat sich aktuell stark verändert, die Technologien entwickeln sich so rasant - man darf nicht stehen bleiben, sich entwickeln ist die einzige Garantie das man nicht liegen gelassen wird.

Dazu gehören auch X Sprachen die man können soll, damit der Arbeitsmarkt deutlich größer wird.


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einer der Vertragsinhalte eines Arbeitsvertrages ist das Gehalt.



Falls du es mit diesem weiteren Plätzchen nicht selber gemerkt hast, hier ein kleiner Hinweis: deswegen Mindestlohn. 

Damit dringend benötigte Berufe weiterhin ergriffen werden und weil es Menschen geben soll, die einer Tätigkeit in erster Linie aus Berufung und nur in zweiter Instanz wegen des Geldes nachgehen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Falls du es mit diesem weiteren Plätzchen nicht selber gemerkt hast, hier ein kleiner Hinweis: deswegen Mindestlohn.



Und alles was über den Mindestlohn hinausgehen soll, wird eben - Vertragsfreiheit- ausgehandelt. 



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Damit dringend benötigte Berufe weiterhin ergriffen werden und weil es Menschen geben soll, die einer Tätigkeit in erster Linie aus Berufung und nur in zweiter Instanz wegen des Geldes nachgehen.



Ist doch absolut legitim, einen Beruf nicht des Geldes wegen nachzugehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Arbeitsmarkt hat sich aktuell stark verändert, die Technologien entwickeln sich so rasant - man darf nicht stehen bleiben, sich entwickeln ist die einzige Garantie das man nicht liegen gelassen wird.
> 
> Dazu gehören auch X Sprachen die man können soll, damit der Arbeitsmarkt deutlich größer wird.


Da habe ich fast die Befürchtung, dass durch den permanenten Leistungssdruck und die immer steigenden Anforderungen, irgendwann auch immer mehr Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben werden.  Gesundheitlich. Weil sie nicht mehr können.
Vor 20 Jahren konnte man mit einen Hauptschulabschluss noch deutlich mehr Berufe erlernen. Heute ist die Auswahl damit stark eingeschränkt.
Und ein Realschulabschluss ist heute auch nicht mehr viel wert. Am liebsten wollen sie überall Abi.
Was man heutzutage nicht alles können muß und sollte... ich weiß nicht wo das noch alles hinführt...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Schön das du von dir redest, ich habe auch Abitur und ein Studiumabschluss und hatte nie wirklich Probleme einen Job zu finden, ich kann aber nicht von mir auf die Mehrzahl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung schließen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schön das du von dir redest, ich habe auch Abitur und ein Studiumabschluss und hatte nie wirklich Probleme einen Job zu finden, ich kann aber nicht von mir auf die Mehrzahl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung schließen.



Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen. 

Mein zweiter Beitrag hier im Thread hatte folgenden Satz:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich angestrengt hat, steht heute besser da. Es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht definitiv deine Chancen.



Ich habe gesagt, es ist keine Garantie, aber es erhöht die Chancen. 

Die Frage ist doch ganz einfach. Bist du der Meinung, dass das was man selbst tut, die eigenen Chancen erhöht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch einfache Arbeiten sollten doch ordentlich bezahlt werden,


Ich habe in Ferienjobs schon vor 35 Jahren in einer Fabrik in Göttingen für ungelernte Tätigleiten an Maschinen 17,50 DM bekommen, vor fünfunddreißg Jahren.
Der Mindestlohn ist eine Verhönung, schaut man aber auf die Ausbeutung von z.B. Erntehelfern, dann ist es oft noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich eigentlich das Wort "subjektiv" oder "eigene Lebenserfahrung" noch schreiben?
> 
> Warum kommst du jetzt mit "repräsentative Aussage"? Das habe ich nie behauptet.
> 
> ...



Und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht (mehr), was mehr als nur überall sichtbar ist, und tust du so als müsste sich nichts ändern.


Es gibt genug Nachweise das die Zahl derer die an Wohlstand zulegen immer kleiner wird, diese immer kleiner werdende Zahl aber auch immer schneller noch reicher wird, während die große Zahl an Menschen immer, schneller ärmer wird (hatten wir alles schon mit Links in anderen Threads).
Deine Ansicht man müsse also nur genug selber tun um noch eine realistische Chance zu haben am System teil haben zu können führt das ad absurdum.
Das war vieleicht bis vor 25 - 30 Jahren so.
Heute musst du im Durchschnitt immer mehr leisten um noch den gleichen Wohlstand erlangen zu können wie vor 30 - 40 Jahren und du hast immer schlechtere Chancen auf den großen Aufstieg, da der immer mehr davon abhängt ob du schon in gehobenen Verhältnissen geboren wurdest, oder aus den unteren sozialen Schichten kommst und die ganze Geschichte, wie gesagt, verschärft sich immer weiter und das mit einem immer höheren Tempo, alleine von 2005 bis 2016 ist die Armutsgefährdungsquote von damals 14,7% auf 19,7% gestiegen, eine Steigerung um 5% und das obwohl immer mehr Menschen in Arbeit sind, bis 2030 wird prognostiziert wird die Armutsgefährdungsquote wohl bei momentaner Lage auf mindestesn 21,7% ansteigen.
Bald 25% der Bevölkerung sind also von Armut bedroht, oder etwa 17,2 Millionen Menschen und da sind die die unterhalb der Armutsschwelle leben noch nicht mal drinnen, sondern eben nur die die drohen in Armut abzurutschen.

DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Faktencheck: Armut in Deutschland

Statistiken zur Armut in Deutschland | Statista 

Die Politik begünstigt die Entwicklung, weil man Reformen scheut und vieleicht auch garnicht möchte, schließlich ist Politk heute ja auch immer mehr nur noch dafür da die eigenen Füße ins trockene zu bekommen und das bekommt man halt indem man die Entwicklung begünstigt und Politik macht die denen vor allem mittel und langfristig nützt die schon Geld haben.
Und da redest du etwas von Fleiß und harter Arbeit, der deutsche "american dream Zug" ist abgefahren, Tellerwäscher zum Millionär funktioniert immer seltener.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da habe ich fast die Befürchtung, dass durch den permanenten Leistungssdruck und die immer steigenden Anforderungen, irgendwann auch immer mehr Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben werden.  Gesundheitlich. Weil sie nicht mehr können.
> Vor 20 Jahren konnte man mit einen Hauptschulabschluss noch deutlich mehr Berufe erlernen. Heute ist die Auswahl damit stark eingeschränkt.
> Und ein Realschulabschluss ist heute auch nicht mehr viel wert. Am liebsten wollen sie überall Abi.
> Was man heutzutage nicht alles können muß und sollte... ich weiß nicht wo das noch alles hinführt...



Das ist nicht überall so. Das hat nicht viel mit Leistungsdruck und Anforderungen zu tun, das hat eher damit zu tun, sich selbst weiterzubilden und up2date zu bleiben - was einem immer Jobs verschafft, weil man sich eben auskennt und gut ist in dem was man macht. Klar geht das nicht überall, aber deswegen spricht man ja mehrere Sprachen - damit man das eigene Arbeitsumfeld auf X Länder ausweiten kann. Klingt doof, ist  teils mit Umzügen usw. verbunden, aber wer Geld verdienen will in einem dynamischen Umfeld, muss halt auch was machen. 

Aber das geht nur dann wenn man a) Spaß dran hat, b) das macht, was einen interessiert und c) wenn man ZEIT dafür übrig hat.
Sitzt man in einem stickigen Büro mit einer flackernden Neonröhre über dem Kopf, wo die IT Abteilung jegliche Internetseiten die nicht für den Job relevant sind abgeschnitten hat - dann geht das kaum, ist man i-wo im Handwerk, geht das meist auch nicht. 
Solche Bereiche wie Audio (egal ob DJ, Tontechniker etc), Livestreaming, IT usw. - da ist das üblich und absolut normal das man nicht stehen bleibt - man entwickelt sich immer weiter.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, irgendwo im Handwerk zu arbeiten - da würde ich ja maximal das machen was der Beruf zulässt, was die Normen und Gesetze zulassen und müsste darauf hoffen sich irgendwie weiterbilden zu können - was bei der Arbeit nicht geht, man muss ja zusehen das die Arbeit ordentlich erledigt wird, sonst hat man bald keine Arbeit mehr. Das ist ein Problem - wer z.B. will einen Fleischer mit 30 Jahren an Erfahrung, wenn aus X Ländern da XYZ Fleischer mit weniger Erfahrung, aber auch deutlich weniger Ansprüchen und Erwartungen anstehen? Jeder gute Chef sagt sich - na klar nehme ich den, der mir mehr Geld einbringt weil der für die gleiche Arbeit 30% weniger Geld will.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist nicht überall so. Das hat nicht viel mit Leistungsdruck und Anforderungen zu tun, das hat eher damit zu tun, sich selbst weiterzubilden und up2date zu bleiben - was einem immer Jobs verschafft, weil man sich eben auskennt und gut ist in dem was man macht. Klar geht das nicht überall, aber deswegen spricht man ja mehrere Sprachen - damit man das eigene Arbeitsumfeld auf X Länder ausweiten kann. Klingt doof, ist  teils mit Umzügen usw. verbunden, aber wer Geld verdienen will in einem dynamischen Umfeld, muss halt auch was machen.
> 
> Aber das geht nur dann wenn man a) Spaß dran hat, b) das macht, was einen interessiert und c) wenn man ZEIT dafür übrig hat.
> Sitzt man in einem stickigen Büro mit einer flackernden Neonröhre über dem Kopf, wo die IT Abteilung jegliche Internetseiten die nicht für den Job relevant sind abgeschnitten hat - dann geht das kaum, ist man i-wo im Handwerk, geht das meist auch nicht.
> Solche Bereiche wie Audio (egal ob DJ, Tontechniker etc), Livestreaming, IT usw. - da ist das üblich und absolut normal das man nicht stehen bleibt - man entwickelt sich immer weiter.


Manche Leute bemerken den Stress auch nicht so. Vielleicht gehörst du dazu!
Ich kenne  welche die sind kaum auszulasten, aber auch viele die den Gesellschaftsdruck nicht gewachsen sind. Und ja, das hat sehr viel damit zu tun.



> Das ist ein Problem - wer z.B. will einen Fleischer mit 30 Jahren an Erfahrung, wenn aus X Ländern da XYZ Fleischer mit weniger Erfahrung, aber auch deutlich weniger Ansprüchen und Erwartungen anstehen? Jeder gute Chef sagt sich - na klar nehme ich den, der mir mehr Geld einbringt weil der für die gleiche Arbeit 30% weniger Geld will.


Das ist ein großes Problem. Auch im Pflegebereich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht (mehr), was mehr als nur überall sichtbar ist, und tust du so als müsste sich nichts ändern.
> 
> Es gibt genug Nachweise das die Zahl derer die an Wohlstand zulegen immer kleiner wird, diese immer kleiner werdende Zahl aber auch immer schneller noch reicher wird, während die große Zahl an Menschen immer, schneller ärmer wird (hatten wir alles schon mit Links in anderen Threads).
> Deine Ansicht man müsse also nur genug selber tun um noch eine realistische Chance zu haben am System teil haben zu können führt das ad absurdum.
> ...



Ich habe doch nie abgestritten, dass Fleiß und eigene Leistung nicht das Allheilmittel sind. Natürlich wird es immer Leute geben, die auch damit nicht die große Sprünge schaffen. Das habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt. Aber auf jeden Fall erhöhst du deinen eigenen Chancen. 

Gehaltsatlas 2018 - So viel verdienen die Deutschen – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine

Man sieht doch sehr schön, dass das Durchschnittsgehalt nach Studium höher ist, als nach einer Lehre. Also hat man effektiv seine eigenen Chancen erhöht. 

Und auch deine Zahlen zeigen doch, dass es für nicht wenige Menschen nicht schön aussieht, aber dass das eben nicht die Mehrheit ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auch deine Zahlen zeigen doch, dass es für nicht wenige Menschen nicht schön aussieht, aber dass das eben nicht die Mehrheit ist.



Das halt typisch für dich Kaaruzo, für rund 17 Millionen Deutsche Bürger nur Spot übrig, weil es ja noch keine 50,1% sind die an der Armutsschwelle sind. 
Da spielt die konstante Zunahme gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (hatten wir alles schon mit Links in anderen Threads).


Bildung: Kinder aus bildungsfernen Familien bleiben abgehangt | ZEIT ONLINE
Pressemitteilungen - Bildung der Eltern beeinflusst die Schulwahl fur Kinder - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
Kinderarmut: Vererbte Benachteiligung | FR.de
Gesellschaftliche Teilhabe - Die Verharmlosung der Armut  (Archiv)
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die Politik begünstigt die Entwicklung, weil man Reformen scheut und vieleicht auch garnicht möchte.


Den Knaller diesbezüglich liefern auch die Bundespräsidenten ab. Gauck, der sowohl in Vergangenheit und Gegenwart, regelmäßig mit möglichst hübsch verpastorierten Worten, seine Geringschätzung gegenüber sozial Benachteiligten zum Ausdruck brachte und bringt. Ebenso vor ein paar Tagen Steinmeier, der zwar zurecht die Verrohung und Entsolidarisierung der Gesellschaft beklagte, gleichzeitig aber einer der Hauptverantwortlichen hinter Agenda 2010 und dem Abbau des Sozialstaats war und bis heute stramm daran festhält. Dabei hat diese Agenda einen nicht geringen Anteil an eben diesen Zuständen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das halt typisch für dich Kaaruzo, für rund 17 Millionen Deutsche Bürger nur Spot übrig, weil es ja noch keine 50,1% sind die an der Armutsschwelle sind.



Und schon wieder etwas, was ich nicht behauptet habe. Ich sagte doch, dass es für diese Menschen nicht schön aussieht. Nur zeigen deine Zahlen nicht das Bild, das du vorher gezeichnet hast.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2018)

Gönnen einige kein Mindestlohn/ mehr Mindestlohn ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Lohn in Deutschland, sondern die Abgabenlast.


Das ist Kokkolores, weil es keine Abgaben sind, sondern wichtige Versicherungen. Auch wenn die Rentenzahlungen anfangs nicht relevant sind, weil man als Mindestlohnempfänger unter einem Hart IV bleibt, ist es wichtig, weil jedes Jahr zählt. Man will ja nicht immer beim Mindestlohn bleiben. Ich freue mich z.B. über die vielen Jahre an der Uni mit einfachen Hiwijobs, die auf die Rente angerechnet werden. Und Arbeitslosenversicherungen sind auch etwas sehr hilfreiches, ebenso wie Krankenversicherungen. Arbeiten ohne Netz wie in den USA ist der Horror, weil man arbeiten muss um nicht zu sterben. Wie immer sind Deine Aussagen menschenverachten, aber davon kommen ja noch mehr...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt auch beim Thema Lohn, ein jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.


Das ist zynisch, wenn man z.B. auf krankheitsbedingte Probleme schaut, aber gut, so kennt man Dich. Das Recht des Stärkeren und so , jaja...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ohne diese hohen Abgaben und Steuern hättest du einen höheren Reallohn. Schlicht weil dir mehr vom Lohn bliebe.


Ohne soziale Systeme müßte man sich komplett privat versichern. Die Kosten wären um ein Vielfaches höher, die besser Verdienenden hätten geringere Kosten. Oder willst Du jetzt dafür eintreten, die Progession weiter zu erhöhen und damit die unteren Verdiesen zu entlastewn? Wohl kaum, oder? Der Sinn von Sozialversicherungen scheint sich Dir zu verschließen. Oder besser gesagt, es passt ins Bild Deiner allgemeinen Menschenverachtung und dem Wunsch, Schwache so stark wie möglich zu treten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fleiß und Anstrengung hat nichts mit Glück, Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit nichts mit Pech zu tun.


Dann sag das den Leuten, die neben ihrem 8h Job noch zwei weiteren Jobs machen, damit es irgendwie reicht. Dein Zynismus ist widerwärtig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Ich bin in eine einfache Arbeiterfamilie hineingeboren und habe mir meinen Status selbst erarbeitet. ...


Das ist der übliche sich selbst überschätzende Trugschluss. Erfolg hat viel mit Glück zu tun. Es reicht ein einfacher Unfall, eine schwere Krankheit, ein böses Traumata, und die Probleme beginnen. Auch schwere Studienfächer können trotz noch so hohem persönlichem Einsatz mit zwei versägten Prüfungen ganz blöd enden. Aber klar, bei Dir war alles nur persönlicher Einsatz
Gluck, nicht Talent macht erfolgreich und reich | Telepolis

und so weiter, und so fort. Es ist nicht zu ertragen.
Was wäre wohl aus Dir geworden, wärest Du eine alleinerziehende Mutter....


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ebenso vor ein paar Tagen Steinmeier, der zwar zurecht die Verrohung und  Entsolidarisierung der Gesellschaft beklagte, gleichzeitig aber einer  der Hauptverantwortlichen hinter Agenda 2010 und dem Abbau des  Sozialstaats war und bis heute stramm daran festhält.



Was erwartest du von einem Mann der einen Deutschen Staatsbürger mit pakistanischen Wurzeln während seiner Amtszeit als Außenminister von den Amis in Pakistan kiddnappen lässt, die ihn über Deutschland nach Guantanamo fliegen und dort mit seinem wissen unschuldig festhalten, wogegen er nichts unternimmt, und sich bis heute weigert sich dafür bei ihm zumindest zu entschuldigen. 

Dieser Mann ist im Grunde eine reine Schande für das Amt des Bundespräsidenten und für das Deutsche Volk, das er repräsentieren soll.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Kokkolores, weil es keine Abgaben sind, sondern wichtige Versicherungen. Auch wenn die Rentenzahlungen anfangs nicht relevant sind, weil man als Mindestlohnempfänger unter einem Hart IV bleibt, ist es wichtig, weil jedes Jahr zählt. Man will ja nicht immer beim Mindestlohn bleiben. Ich freue mich z.B. über die vielen Jahre an der Uni mit einfachen Hiwijobs, die auf die Rente angerechnet werden. Und Arbeitslosenversicherungen sind auch etwas sehr hilfreichges, ebenso wie Krenenversicherungen. Arbeiten ohne Netz wie in den USA ist der Horror, weil man arbeiten muss um nicht zu sterben. Wie immer sind Deine Aussagen Menschenverachten, aber davon kommen ja noch mehr



Komisch, in anderen Ländern kommen sie mit einer geringeren Abgabenlast aus. Und ich habe nie vorgeschlagen, dass wir das wie in den USA handhaben müssen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist zynisch, wenn man z.B. auf krankheitsbedingte Probleme schaut, aber gut, so kennt man Dich.



Ich sage, dass das keine Garantie ist. Scheinbar wird das hier mit Vorliebe überlesen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ebenso vor ein paar Tagen Steinmeier, der zwar zurecht die Verrohung und Entsolidarisierung der Gesellschaft beklagte, gleichzeitig aber einer der Hauptverantwortlichen hinter Agenda 2010 und dem Abbau des Sozialstaats war und bis heute stramm daran festhält. Dabei hat diese Agenda einen nicht geringen Anteil an eben diesen Zuständen.


Der Grundgedanke der Agenda war nachvollziehbar aber es wurden viele Fehler gemacht, welche im nachhinein auch zumindest teilweise korrigiert wurden.
Man konnte das jedenfalls nicht so weiterlaufen lassen weil die Regierung Kohl einen hohe Staatsverschuldung und hohe Arbeitslosenzahlen hinterlassen hat. Was teilweise auch an der Wende und Wiederaufbau Ost gelegen hat.
Schröder hätte alternativ nur noch neue höhere Schulden machen können was das Verderben gewesen wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ohne soziale Systeme müßte man sich komplett privat versichern. Die Kosten wären um ein Vielfaches höher, die besser Verdienenden hätten geringere Kosten. Der Sinn von Sozialversicherungen scheint sich Dir zu verschließen.



Wo habe ich gesagt, dass wir gar keinen sozialen Systemen haben sollen?

Und wie machen das andere Länder (da wir ja Spitzenreiter bei den Abgaben sind, gibt es ja scheinbar andere Länder mit geringeren Abgabenlast).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Juni 2018)

Bin ich froh in einer Branche tätig zu sein in der man, bei bis zu 4500 Besuchern täglich, nur mit netten Menschen zu tun hat. Dazu kommt noch dass man von Kollegen respektiert wird und der Chef nen recht Anständiger ist.
Ich habe über 5 Jahre dafür gekämpft, habe Leistung gebracht und die gestellten Anforderungen erfüllt. Lange war ich nicht mehr so zufrieden mit mir und meiner Umwelt.

Und nun, wenn mir jemand erzählt dass man selber schuld ist wenn man wenig verdient, weiß ich nur zu sagen.... Schmarotze nicht in meinem Leben du Clown, denn von wirklich Leben weißt du zu wenig um es mit mir aufzunehmen, um dich überhaupt mit meinem Schatten zu messen. 

Denn wenn ich morgens aufstehe habe ich gute Laune. Wenn ich mit dem Rad meine 20km Arbeitsweg zurück lege habe ich gute Laune.
Auf Arbeit habe ich..... ne echt?.... gute Laune. 
Natürlich kann sich die gute Laune steigern.... Feierabend. 
Auf dem Weg nach Hause... gute Laune.... Chronisch? 
Ich habe in den ganzen Jahren des Pechs eins für mich gelernt und ich hoffe es lernen noch viele andere Menschen. 
Geld ist nicht die einzige Währung. 
Meine zweite Währung sorgt nicht für einen vollen Bauch und ein Dach über den Kopf. 
Sie sorgt dafür dass ich die Kraft habe jeden Tag ein bisschen zufrieden mit mir zu sein und den Tag so zu genießen wie er kommt. 
Vielleicht muss man ja, bevor man so denkt, mehr tot als lebendig sein und viel eigenes Unglück erlebt haben.
Ich wünsche es keinem von euch diese Erfahrungen zu machen. Vielleicht kommt man auch anders zu dieser "Währung", was wünschenswert wäre. 
Meine zweite Währung ist Glück. 
Glück gehabt das ich noch lebe, Glück gehabt das ich nicht untergegangen bin, Glück gehabt das ich ne Arbeit habe die zum Leben reicht und Glück gehabt daß ich nun in einer tollen Beziehung lebe.
Glück sorgt dafür das ich mich gesünder fühle als ich es bin. 

Deswegen, Clown, spiele deine Einmannshow vor deinem Spiegel und erkenne erstmal die Karikatur die du siehst. Vielleicht erwischt dich auch das Glück und du gesundest. 
Ich wünsche es dir.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Und nun, wenn mir jemand erzählt dass man selber schuld ist wenn man wenig verdient, ...



Da das hier keiner gesagt hat, würde ich dir den Tip geben, mehr lesen und weniger zu interpretieren. Vielleicht hast du dann noch mehr Glück im Leben 

Studium vs. Ausbildung: Ab wann gleicht sich das Gehalt an?

Studium und Ausbildung im Einkommensvergleich - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dieser Satz ist ja sehr schön:



> Zugleich senke Bildung das Risiko der Arbeitslosigkeit deutlich "und ist daher die beste Arbeitslosenversicherung", sagt Studienautor Ludger Wößmann. Bei Personen ohne berufsbildenden Abschluss beträgt die Arbeitslosenquote laut Studie über 19 Prozent, mit einer Berufsausbildung dagegen liegt sie nur noch bei sieben Prozent. Personen mit einem Meister-/Technikerabschluss schlagen mit drei Prozent in der Arbeitslosenstatistik zu Buche, bei Hochschulabsolventen sind es 2,5 Prozent.



Also erhöht eigene Leistung die Chancen, auch wenn sie keine Garantie ist. Hmm, wo habe ich das nur schonmal gelesen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da das hier keiner gesagt hat, würde ich dir den Tip geben, mehr lesen und weniger zu interpretieren. Vielleicht hast du dann noch mehr Glück im Leben



Hab ich geschrieben "Äffchen melde dich"?
Hast du dich angesprochen gefühlt? 
Dann troll weiter.... Clown. 

Gute Nacht und nen angenehmes Leben.... sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

Und der weitere Beweis, dass man keine Argumente mehr hat.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche Leute bemerken den Stress auch nicht so. Vielleicht gehörst du dazu!
> Ich kenne  welche die sind kaum auszulasten, aber auch viele die den Gesellschaftsdruck nicht gewachsen sind. Und ja, das hat sehr viel damit zu tun.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein großes Problem. Auch im Pflegebereich.



Man muss das machen was man liebt, was einem Spaß macht, da ist der Stress dann auch nicht so brutal - man macht einfach das was einem gefällt, was man halt auch als Hobby nach der Arbeit machen könnte.  Und natürlich nicht zu viel buckeln. Wenn man als Freelancer arbeitet, kann man sich das recht gut einteilen - aber nur wenn man das lernt - das bringt einem keine Ausbildung bei, auch kein Studium - speziell nicht in Bereichen wie Nachtleben oder im dynamischen IT Markt.
Wenn einem der Chef jeden Tag in den Nacken atmet, ist das ne andere Sache - das ist eins der Probleme dabei. 

Und damit wir hier gegenüber Arbeitern aus anderen Ländern einen Vorteil haben, müssen wir besser sein. Nicht härter arbeiten, besser arbeiten. Wissen, Erfahrung und all das  zählt immer noch mehr als stumpfe Sklaverei 10h am Tag. Klar werden das viele nicht schaffen, aber nur das bleibt einem in einem hochentwickelten Land mit offenen Grenzen, wo Millionen andere hier einfach arbeiten können. Die DM-Zeiten sind halt vorbei, die EU hat die Grenzen geöffnet und alle nutzen das. Wir müssen das auch nutzen und einfach besser werden, schlauer, effizienter, damit wir nicht zu billigen Arbeitskräften mutieren die in einem teuren Land leben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man muss das machen was man liebt, was einem Spaß macht, da ist der Stress dann auch nicht so brutal - man macht einfach das was einem gefällt, was man halt auch als Hobby nach der Arbeit machen könnte.  Und natürlich nicht zu viel buckeln. Wenn man als Freelancer arbeitet, kann man sich das recht gut einteilen - aber nur wenn man das lernt - das bringt einem keine Ausbildung bei, auch kein Studium - speziell nicht in Bereichen wie Nachtleben oder im dynamischen IT Markt.
> Wenn einem der Chef jeden Tag in den Nacken atmet, ist das ne andere Sache - das ist eins der Probleme dabei.
> 
> Und damit wir hier gegenüber Arbeitern aus anderen Ländern einen Vorteil haben, müssen wir besser sein. Nicht härter arbeiten, besser arbeiten. Wissen, Erfahrung und all das  zählt immer noch mehr als stumpfe Sklaverei 10h am Tag. Klar werden das viele nicht schaffen, aber nur das bleibt einem in einem hochentwickelten Land mit offenen Grenzen, wo Millionen andere hier einfach arbeiten können. Die DM-Zeiten sind halt vorbei, die EU hat die Grenzen geöffnet und alle nutzen das. *Wir müssen das auch nutzen und einfach besser werden, schlauer, effizienter, damit wir nicht zu billigen Arbeitskräften mutieren die in einem teuren Land leben.*



Der beste Satz bisher im Thread


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir müssen das auch nutzen und einfach besser werden, schlauer, effizienter, damit wir nicht zu billigen Arbeitskräften mutieren die in einem teuren Land leben.




die nachtschwester soll dann besser arbeiten für über 40 Bewohnern/Patienten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man muss das machen was man liebt, was einem Spaß macht, da ist der Stress dann auch nicht so brutal - man macht einfach das was einem gefällt, was man halt auch als Hobby nach der Arbeit machen könnte.


Richtig, genau das versuche ich den Kindern, die ich nebenbei in Mentorenprogrammen betreue, auch mitzugeben. Anstatt darum zu kämpfen, seine Schwächen zu beheben und viel Zeit im Kampf gegen Windmühlen zu verbraten, sollte jeder seine Stärken kennen und an diesen arbeiten. Auf diese Erkenntnis kommt man mit 14 aber nicht zwingend selbstständig und es gehört viel Glück dazu, im richtigen Umfeld zu leben und die richtige Förderung zu bekommen. Ich bekomme meine Themen auch alle wunderbar gelöst, verallgemeinern würde ich das aber nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> die nachtschwester soll dann besser arbeiten für über 40 Bewohnern/Patienten?



Die Nachtschwester sollte ihre Qualifikation steigern, damit sie nicht von einer Nachtschwester aus einem anderen Land ersetzt wird. Ich sagte doch - besser, effizienter und schlauer arbeiten, nicht härter. Die soll auch keine 40 Patienten alleine in der Nacht betreuen, selbst wenns kerngesunde, nüchterne Kerle sind die sich nur ein Bein gebrochen haben und sonst nix haben. Was ist daran schwer zu verstehen?)

Was haben wir hier für Vorteile? Richtig, unser Wissen, unsere Erfahrung und unsere Technologien. Wir haben keine Bodenschätze wie Russland um sie noch 200-500 Jahre verpulvern zu können um Geld zu bekommen, wir haben kein riesiges Land, auch für Tourismus&co ist nicht so massiv und so weiter. 
Das hat mit dem Mindestlohn so weit zu tun, das dieser die Arbeitgeber davor bewahrt, Sklaven getarnt als Arbeitnehmer zu halten, aber wer mehr will, muss sich hier durchsetzen in einer Industrienation.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir müssen das auch nutzen und einfach besser werden, schlauer, effizienter, damit wir nicht zu billigen Arbeitskräften mutieren die in einem teuren Land leben.



Dumm nur, wir sind nicht mehr im 18 und 19 Jahrhundert wo Europa die Welt techologisch und militärisch massiv dominiert. Andere Länder sehen ihre Zukunft auch in guter Bildung und mehr Effizienz und werden dabei wohl trotzdem günstiger bleiben als Europa, wenns um die reine menschliche Arbeitskraft geht.
Damit kannst du nicht konkurieren, weil menschliche Effizienz und Intelligenz nicht endlos steigerbar ist, auf den Durchschnitt betachtet.
Konkurieren kannst du nur über technologische Dominanz, extreme Automatisierung und intelligente Maschinen, sowie hochgebildete Wissenschaftler die die technologische Spitze verteidigen.

Das setzt aber ein ausgezeichnetes Bildungssystem vorraus und Menschen die dieses System auch ohne wirtschaftliche Ängste nutzen können, sowie Investitionen genau in diese Richtung.
Von alle dem sieht man aber aktuell wenig, da versucht man mehr ehr auf Teufel komm raus bzgl. der Arbeitskraft mit dem Billiglohn anderer Länder konkurieren zu können, indem man gut ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte in immer prikärere Beschäftigungsverhältnisse knüppelt.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Nachtschwester sollte ihre Qualifikation steigern, damit sie nicht von einer Nachtschwester aus einem anderen Land ersetzt wird. Ich sagte doch - besser, effizienter und schlauer arbeiten, nicht härter. Die soll auch keine 40 Patienten alleine in der Nacht betreuen, selbst wenns kerngesunde, nüchterne Kerle sind die sich nur ein Bein gebrochen haben und sonst nix haben. Was ist daran schwer zu verstehen?)
> 
> Was haben wir hier für Vorteile? Richtig, unser Wissen, unsere Erfahrung und unsere Technologien. Wir haben keine Bodenschätze wie Russland um sie noch 200-500 Jahre verpulvern zu können um Geld zu bekommen, wir haben kein riesiges Land, auch für Tourismus&co ist nicht so massiv und so weiter.
> Das hat mit dem Mindestlohn so weit zu tun, das dieser die Arbeitgeber davor bewahrt, Sklaven getarnt als Arbeitnehmer zu halten, aber wer mehr will, muss sich hier durchsetzen in einer Industrienation.



Der wird trotzdem für über 40 Personen Zuständig sein,

Und was mit Pfleger in Intensivstation, die haben alle fort und Weiterbildungen und sieht auch nicht Rosig aus

Naja kollektive verdrängung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Konkurieren kannst du nur über technologische Dominanz, extreme Automatisierung und intelligente Maschinen, sowie hochgebildete Wissenschaftler die die technologische Spitze verteidigen..


Es gibt aber erheblich mehr Faktoren, gerade auch die Infrastruktur und Stabilität. Ebenso wird die Lebensqualität und Umweltbelastung immer wichtiger, um Menschen neben der Arbeit Entspannung und Gesundheit zu geben. All das sind Punkte, in denen China trotz des einen oder anderen Technologieprojektes ganz weit zurückliegt.  Du siehst es doch z.B. mit Tesla, wie weit die USA inzwischen im Hintertreffen liegen, sobald es um hochkomplexe Fertigungen geht.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dumm nur, wir sind nicht mehr im 18 und 19 Jahrhundert wo Europa die Welt techologisch und militärisch massiv dominiert. Andere Länder sehen ihre Zukunft auch in guter Bildung und mehr Effizienz und werden dabei wohl trotzdem günstiger bleiben als Europa, wenns um die reine menschliche Arbeitskraft geht.
> Damit kannst du nicht konkurieren, weil menschliche Effizienz und Intelligenz nicht endlos steigerbar ist, auf den Durchschnitt betachtet.
> Konkurieren kannst du nur über technologische Dominanz, extreme Automatisierung und intelligente Maschinen, sowie hochgebildete Wissenschaftler die die technologische Spitze verteidigen.
> 
> ...



Erwartest du vom Papa Staat all das? Ich kann dir den einzigen Bereich nennen, wo genau das so umgesetzt wird - Militär.
Da wird man gute Wissenschaftler und Ingenieure haben. Die Automatisierung, die hochentwickelten Roboter, all das. Die Gewinne gehen dann an den besagten Papa Staat auch, anstatt einfach irgendwo auf Offshore-Konten zu versickern oder sich in fette Prämien für Manager zu verwandeln. 
In diesem Bereich ist die technologische Dominanz extrem wichtig und wird daher nicht ignoriert.

Alles andere steuern Konzerne, Firmen und Betriebe, nenn sie wie du magst. Die sind weniger daran interessiert, die sind nur an der Gewinnsteigerung interessiert, wenn sie dafür Kosten für Entwicklung, Weiterbildung der Mitarbeiter usw. sparen können, sagen die Ja und Amen dazu. 

Das übernehmen ab sofort die Menschen selbst. Sie haben alle Möglichkeiten sich selbstständig und privat weiterzubilden, wenn sie wollen. Ja, das kostet Geld und Zeit, aber nur das bringt sie voran. Wer das selbst nicht macht und vom Arbeitgeber nicht dazu verdonnert wird, bleibt über kurz oder lang auf der Strecke und wird von besser ausgebildeten und/oder billigeren Arbeitern ersetzt. 

Die Regeln für den Arbeitsmarkt sind einfach. Das ist ein Markt. Du bist der Verkäufer, dein Zustand und deine Fähigkeiten sind deine Ware. Und niemand anderes ist dafür verantwortlich. Abgesehen von unglücklichen Fällen wo Leute physisch oder psychisch nicht mitmachen können, sind wir alle selbst dafür verantwortlich und wer sich verlässt, der ist verlassen.  
Das geht aber leider nicht in die Köpfe rein. 
In der aktuellen Situation in der EU wird keine vernünftige Firma freiwillig viel mehr bezahlen für einen Mitarbeiter der sofort ersetzt werden kann. Was macht man da als eben so ein Mitarbeiter? Richtig, man macht sich schwer ersetzbar = das garantiert eine gut bezahlte Stelle wo man keinen Tritt in den Hintern erwarten muss. 
Beispiel: unsere Firma braucht Developer. Frontend, backend usw. Die beschäftigen wir lieber, anstatt sie für einzelne Aufträge zu buchen. Warum? Na weil die schwer zu ersetzen sind und fremden Code umzubuddeln ist extrem aufwendig und teuer, deswegen bleiben die bei uns - weil sie wertvoll sind.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja, das kostet Geld und Zeit, aber nur das bringt sie voran.


Viel Spaß die Kosten als H4-Empfänger oder working poor zu stemmen, wenn man froh ist am Ende des Monats +/- 0 zu haben. Aber vom hohen Roß des sozial-ignoranten Besitzbürgertums kann man halt locker reden.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2018)

Doppelpost sorry...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Erwartest du vom Papa Staat all das?



Natürlich erwarte ich Teile davon vom Staat. Die notwendige Bildungsbasis dafür, als Beispiel, fängt schon in der Grundschule und weiterführenden Schule an und geht an Universitäten weiter, bevor sie bei den Unternehmen landet. Diese Bereiche liegen eigentlich immer noch im Zuständigkeitsbereich des Staates und genau da bekläckert man sich seit über 15 Jahren alles andere als mit Ruhm, während Länder wie die baltischen Staaten dort weiter sind als wir.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den einzigen Bereich nennen, wo genau das so umgesetzt wird - Militär.
> Da wird man gute Wissenschaftler und Ingenieure haben. Die Automatisierung, die hochentwickelten Roboter, all das. Die Gewinne gehen dann an den besagten Papa Staat auch, anstatt einfach irgendwo auf Offshore-Konten zu versickern oder sich in fette Prämien für Manager zu verwandeln.
> In diesem Bereich ist die technologische Dominanz extrem wichtig und wird daher nicht ignoriert.



Doch es wird ignoriert, genau solange wie es nicht einen Vorteil gegenüber der menschlichen Arbeitskraft hat, erst dann ist es für die durchschnittliche Firma interessant, solange wird man immer billige menschliche Arbeitskraft vorziehen und wenn es die nicht in Deutschland gibt geht man halt nach China, oder wie aktuell nach Afrika.
Die Entwicklung dafür treiben eben nicht jene Unternehmen vorran, sondern Startups, Universitäten, das Militär, bzw. teilweise auch Firmen die schon heute Industrieroboter verkaufen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Alles andere steuern Konzerne, Firmen und Betriebe, nenn sie wie du magst. Die sind weniger daran interessiert, die sind nur an der Gewinnsteigerung interessiert, wenn sie dafür Kosten für Entwicklung, Weiterbildung der Mitarbeiter usw. sparen können, sagen die Ja und Amen dazu.



Eben, aber auf der anderen Seite erwartet man junge Arbeitnehmer von 20 bis 25 Jahren mit Studium, Master und mindestens 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung, teuren Weiterbildungsnachweisen und möglichst Ahnung auf mehreren Spezialgebieten, aber niemand in der Privatwirtschaft möchte sich eben diese Leute auch ausbilden, am besten die wachsen auf Bäumen.
Das funktioniert so aber nicht, man kann nicht erwarten das Menschen solche Bedingungen "erfüllen" ohne darin zu investieren und das Geld dafür kann nunmal ohne gut bezahlte Jobs eben auch nicht jeder aufbringen (je nach Weiterbildung geht das richtig ins Geld, besonders in der IT) und die Lebenszeit.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das übernehmen ab sofort die Menschen selbst. Sie haben alle Möglichkeiten sich selbstständig und privat weiterzubilden, wenn sie wollen. Ja, das kostet Geld und Zeit, aber nur das bringt sie voran. Wer das selbst nicht macht und vom Arbeitgeber nicht dazu verdonnert wird, bleibt über kurz oder lang auf der Strecke und wird von besser ausgebildeten und/oder billigeren Arbeitern ersetzt.



Ah ja und dann sag mir doch mal wie der Bäcker sich weiterbilden soll und worin das er künftig mit dem Industrieroboter mithalten kann, der seine Arbeit ersetzt? Oder von welchen Geld die 1800€ Brutto Reinigungskraft, mit Familie, das Geld sich in einen Beruf mit einen Perspektive umschulen lassen soll und dann noch auf den Stand zu bringen das sie akzeptable Jobperspektiven hat?




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Regeln für den Arbeitsmarkt sind einfach. Das ist ein Markt. Du bist der Verkäufer, dein Zustand und deine Fähigkeiten sind deine Ware. Und niemand anderes ist dafür verantwortlich.



Hmm, warum erkennen die Leute nur nicht das wir uns mit so einer Denke wieder rückwärts bewegen?
Das ist genau der Zustand den wir mal im Mittelalter hatten. Du willst einen besseren Job als Tagelöhner oder Bettler? Dann bezahl mich von deinem Geld für die Ausbildung / Weiterbildung und ich nutze dann dafür aber deine billige Arbeitskraft aus.
Nur war das Mittelalter nicht für seine Massen an gut ausgebildeten und inovationkräftigen Arbeitern bekannt, das kam erst mit dem Zeitpunkt wo man den Spieß umdrehte und vom Staat festlegte das Unternehmen dafür bezahlen mussten jemanden auszubilden / weiterzubilden, erst dadurch wurde es überhaupt möglich in unter 100 Jahren dahin zu kommen wo wir bis dato sind.
Nur heute scheint man wieder zu denken das dies alles humbug ist.
Heute soll der Markt die gefüllten Tische stellen und man möchte sich nur noch als Unternehmen von bedienen, das ist einfach nur dumm, als mehr kann man das nicht mehr bezeichnen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das geht aber leider nicht in die Köpfe rein.



Doch geht es, leider viel zu gut, für die Dummheit die hinter dieser Sichtweise steckt und das Ergebnis davon sehen wir ja seit Jahren in Stellenanzeigen und auf dem Arbeitsmarkt...



cryon1c schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Situation in der EU wird keine vernünftige Firma freiwillig viel mehr bezahlen für einen Mitarbeiter der sofort ersetzt werden kann. Was macht man da als eben so ein Mitarbeiter? Richtig, man macht sich schwer ersetzbar = das garantiert eine gut bezahlte Stelle wo man keinen Tritt in den Hintern erwarten muss.



Nein eben nicht, die Entwicklung geht bis auf einige wenige Branchen genau in die andere Richtung. Leiharbeit, Zeitarbeit, Scheinselbständigkeit, Anstellung bei Tochterfirmen, Teilzeit und Niedriglohn, um Arbeitnehmer für Unternehmen flexibler abstoßbar zu machen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Beispiel: unsere Firma braucht Developer. Frontend, backend usw. Die beschäftigen wir lieber, anstatt sie für einzelne Aufträge zu buchen. Warum? Na weil die schwer zu ersetzen sind und fremden Code umzubuddeln ist extrem aufwendig und teuer, deswegen bleiben die bei uns - weil sie wertvoll sind.



Und da nennst du eine der wenigen Branchen wo es auf Grund eines wirklich real vorherrschen Fachkräftemangels bei so spezialisierten Kräften anders ist, aber das ist ehr die Ausnahme am Markt, nicht die allgemeine / durchschnittliche Entwicklungsrichtung. 
Einen guten Frontend und Backend Entwickler züchtet man sich aber auch nicht mal eben aus einem 40 jährigen ehemaligen Bäcker mit 1 1/2 Jahren Umschulng ran, das sind Leute die meist seit ihrer Kindheit in der Materie unterwegs sind, oder zumindest schon 10 bis 20 Jahre genau in dem Feld arbeiten.
Da braucht sich auch niemand wundern das solche Leute eben rar sind.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Viel Spaß die Kosten als H4-Empfänger oder working poor zu stemmen, wenn man froh ist am Ende des Monats +/- 0 zu haben.


Deswegen: Zumindest diejenigen welche einer Vollzeittätigkeit nachgehen, in welchen Berufen auch immer, sollten zumindest noch soviel Geld übrig haben, dass sie nicht aufstocken müssen.
Am besten wäre natürlich noch etwas mehr übrig zu haben, dass sie etwas sparen oder auch in private Versicherungen einzahlen können. Urlaub können sie sich sowieso nicht leisten.

Man müßte eigentlich (nach jetztigem Stand) 12,63€ verdienen, um nach 45 Berufsjahren nicht in Altersarmut zu rutschen: 12,63 Euro Mindestlohn brauchte es fur eine Rente oberhalb der Grundsicherung - FOCUS Online


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man müßte eigentlich (nach jetztigem Stand) 12,63€ verdienen, um nach 45 Berufsjahren nicht in Altersarmut zu rutschen: 12,63 Euro Mindestlohn brauchte es fur eine Rente oberhalb der Grundsicherung - FOCUS Online


Das sagt doch alles zusammenfassend aus.
Wir werden immer noch um 3 EUR besch... .


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles zusammenfassend aus.
> Wir werden immer noch um 3 EUR besch... .


Irgendwie muss man halt Exportweltmeister bleiben...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch geht es, leider viel zu gut, für die Dummheit die hinter dieser Sichtweise steckt und das Ergebnis davon sehen wir ja seit Jahren in Stellenanzeigen und auf dem Arbeitsmarkt...



Sag das nicht. Alle die Probleme die aufgezählt sind, sind von den Leuten selbst geschaffen. Die lassen sich abzocken, die lassen sich über Scheinselbstständigkeit und Tochterfirmen von Gewerkschaften ausschließen, die lassen sich auch auf Teilzeit und Niedriglohn ein. 
Jede Firma ist darauf aus, Geld zu sparen. Und jeder Arbeitnehmer ist darauf aus, Geld zu verdienen. Deswegen müssen die sich einigen und der Arbeitnehmer darf sich nicht als Sklave anbieten. Mindestlohn hilft nicht, wenn die Leute sich freiwillig ausbeuten lassen. Es wird immer Lücken im Gesetz geben, egal wie man das dreht, das geht also nur dann, wenn die Arbeitnehmer sich nicht all zu dämlich anstellen beim Arbeitsplatz suchen.

Natürlich ist es super, wenn der Staat einige schlimme Sachen verhindert, aber wie man sieht - reicht nicht. Jeder muss hier aktiv sein, damit auch etwas auf dem Konto bleibt am Ende des Monats. 

Der Markt ist nach wie vor frei und durch das öffnen der Grenzen, keine Quoten für einheimische Mitarbeiter usw. haben wir aktuell einen richtig aktiven Arbeitsmarkt, jeder kann sich hier frei entfalten und in der ganzen EU arbeiten ohne viel Papierkrieg, Absagen vom Papa Staat und extreme Ausgaben. Das ist Segen und Fluch zugleich, aber wer sich gut anstellt, hat weit mehr Optionen und kann sich ein ordentliches Einkommen sichern.

Ich erzähle mal was von mir. Ich arbeite für eine Firma außerhalb der EU. Nennen wir das mal freiberuflicher Berater, was eigentlich auch ganz gut hinkommt, da ich einige Sachen mache. Habe einen Vertrag, kriege meine Kohle, bin privat versichert und zahle meine Einkommenssteuer. Kurz: Home Office. 
Ich kann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen irgendwo in Bulgarien eine Bude mieten, Internet freischalten lassen und dort arbeiten. Würde massiv mehr Geld haben jeden Monat, einfach weil die Ausgaben viel geringer wären - darunter auch Steuern und Abgaben, Versicherungen etc. Kann auch russisch und englisch, daher stehen mir sehr viele Länder offen. Das habe ich sicher nicht durch das plattsitzen von einem Bürosessel irgendwo in der Pampa erreicht, sondern weil ich mich durchgehend verbessert habe, sehr viel aus verschiedenen Bereichen mitgenommen habe und genau das dort umsetzen kann, wo man eigentlich kein richtiges Studium dafür hat und wo es einen sehr dynamischen Markt gibt (Livestreaming, ich arbeite im Hintergrund mit den Leuten - alles von Marketing bis Tech. Support quer durch die Bank weg - und der Markt existiert seit gut 10 Jahren). 
Daher weiß ich genau wovon ich rede. Ich weiß auch genau das man mich nicht so einfach ersetzen kann, alleine schon weil ich Support in 3 Sprachen anbieten kann.  
Genau so was muss man machen, sonst geht man doch unter und krebst mit seinem Lohn rum bis der Chef sich gnädig zeigt und etwas drauflegt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Alle die Probleme die aufgezählt sind, sind von den Leuten selbst geschaffen. Die lassen sich abzocken, die lassen sich über Scheinselbstständigkeit und Tochterfirmen von Gewerkschaften ausschließen, die lassen sich auch auf Teilzeit und Niedriglohn ein.
> Jede Firma ist darauf aus, Geld zu sparen. Und jeder Arbeitnehmer ist darauf aus, Geld zu verdienen. Deswegen müssen die sich einigen und der Arbeitnehmer darf sich nicht als Sklave anbieten. Mindestlohn hilft nicht, wenn die Leute sich freiwillig ausbeuten lassen. Es wird immer Lücken im Gesetz geben, egal wie man das dreht, das geht also nur dann, wenn die Arbeitnehmer sich nicht all zu dämlich anstellen beim Arbeitsplatz suchen.


Und wenn sie nur die Wahl haben zwischen Pest (Arbeitslosigkeit) oder Cholera (schlecht bezahlter Job) ? 
Das hat mit "dämlich anstellen" überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nur die Wahl haben zwischen Pest (Arbeitslosigkeit) oder Cholera (schlecht bezahlter Job) ?
> Das hat mit "dämlich anstellen" überhaupt nichts zu tun!



Wenn sie sich nicht auf die Cholera einlassen, wird sich die Lage relativ schnell verbessern. 
Mangel an Arbeitnehmern sorgt sehr schnell für steigende Löhne in diesem Bereich - die Firmen können sich keine Verluste leisten weil denen irgendwo hier und da paar Leute fehlen. Das geht so weit das sie am Tag mehr Geld verlieren durch die Verzögerungen usw. als dieser Arbeiter im Monat kostet ink. dem erhöhten Gehalt. 
Klar ist Arbeitslosigkeit nicht schön, aber wir haben ein brauchbares soziales System was diese Leute für kurze Zeit auffangen kann, bis sie sich was vernünftiges finden. Wir sind hier nicht in den USA wo man sich ohne Arbeit praktisch gleich einsargen lassen kann. 

Schlecht bezahlte Jobs gibt es nur deswegen, weil sich die Leute da schlecht bezahlen lassen, das ist ein Teufelskreis - so lange die Leute sich wie Sklaven behandeln lassen, werden sie von jeder Firma auch als solche behandelt.  Und da kann der Staat sonstwas machen und mit den Ohren wackeln - Firmen beschäftigen ganze Armeen an Anwälten, Beratern und aller Art Experten die Lücken in Gesetzen, Normen und Vorschriften suchen. Unser lahmer Politikapparatus kann damit nicht mithalten - wir brauchen Jahre um das durchzuboxen, was eine Firma innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen umgehen kann. 

Hier sind also die Leute selbst gefragt. Gewerkschaften auch, aber überwiegend Leute - und zwar alle, auch die aus dem Ausland, die hier arbeiten, die in der Teilzeit, die Selbstständigen.
Hier ist genug Geld dafür, mehr als genug damit Leute entsprechend ordentlich verdienen. 

Wenn ich dann Sachen lese wie "Pflege ist meine Berufung blah" - das hindert dich trotzdem nicht daran, vernünftig entlohnt zu werden. Niedriglohn in einem Land welches dauerhaft in den Top5 in der ganzen Welt auftaucht was Finanzen angeht - da sind wir selbst dran schuld. Jeder von uns der das mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nicht auf die Cholera einlassen, wird sich die Lage relativ schnell verbessern.
> Mangel an Arbeitnehmern sorgt sehr schnell für steigende Löhne in diesem Bereich - die Firmen können sich keine Verluste leisten weil denen irgendwo hier und da paar Leute fehlen. Das geht so weit das sie am Tag mehr Geld verlieren durch die Verzögerungen usw. als dieser Arbeiter im Monat kostet ink. dem erhöhten Gehalt.


Im Niedriglohnbereich gibt es aber mehr Stellen als Arbeitnehmer, bzw da ist man leichter ersetzbar oder man holt sich noch billigere Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland.
Mangel an Arbeitnehmern (oder mehr freie Stellen) gibt es eher in höher qualifizierten Fachbereichen.



> Klar ist Arbeitslosigkeit nicht schön, aber wir haben ein brauchbares soziales System was diese Leute für kurze Zeit auffangen kann, bis sie sich was vernünftiges finden. Wir sind hier nicht in den USA wo man sich ohne Arbeit praktisch gleich einsargen lassen kann.


Einsargen nicht, aber es ist niemand gerne arbeitslos. Und schon gar nicht auf Dauer.



> Schlecht bezahlte Jobs gibt es nur deswegen, weil sich die Leute da schlecht bezahlen lassen, das ist ein Teufelskreis - so lange die Leute sich wie Sklaven behandeln lassen, werden sie von jeder Firma auch als solche behandelt.  Und da kann der Staat sonstwas machen und mit den Ohren wackeln - Firmen beschäftigen ganze Armeen an Anwälten, Beratern und aller Art Experten die Lücken in Gesetzen, Normen und Vorschriften suchen. Unser lahmer Politikapparatus kann damit nicht mithalten - wir brauchen Jahre um das durchzuboxen, was eine Firma innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen umgehen kann.
> 
> Hier sind also die Leute selbst gefragt. Gewerkschaften auch, aber überwiegend Leute - und zwar alle, auch die aus dem Ausland, die hier arbeiten, die in der Teilzeit, die Selbstständigen.
> Hier ist genug Geld dafür, mehr als genug damit Leute entsprechend ordentlich verdienen.


Wie ich schon an anderer Steller hier im Thread geschrieben habe: Hubertus Heil hat kürzlich gesagt das nur noch ca 50% der deutschen Firmen tarifgebunden sind. Bei den anderen gibt es wahrscheinlich auch keine Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaftszugehörigkeiten. Also wenig Möglichkeiten für die einfachen Malocher. Wenn man da nämlich "zu frech" wird ist man ganz schnell wieder auf der Straße.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nicht auf die Cholera einlassen, wird sich die Lage relativ schnell verbessern.


Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber in der Realität bestimmt nicht.
Wenn auf eine offene Stelle immer noch mehrere oder viele Bewerber kommen, sitzt der Arbeitgeber eindeutig am längeren Hebel:


> *Arbeitslosenzahl im Mai: *
> -68.000 auf *2.315.000*





> Im Mai 2018 waren in Deutschland insgesamt *792.637 offene Stellen** gemeldet.


.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mangel an Arbeitnehmern sorgt sehr schnell für steigende Löhne in diesem Bereich -


Ähem, nein.
Die Reallöhne sind in den letzten 20 Jahren fast NICHT gestiegen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> die Firmen können sich keine Verluste leisten weil denen irgendwo hier und da paar Leute fehlen. Das geht so weit das sie am Tag mehr Geld verlieren durch die Verzögerungen usw. als dieser Arbeiter im Monat kostet ink. dem erhöhten Gehalt.


Spaßvogel.
Das müssen die anderen Mitarbeiter eben mitleisten.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Schlecht bezahlte Jobs gibt es nur deswegen, weil sich die Leute da schlecht bezahlen lassen,


Nein.
Die gibt es, weil man nicht verhungern will am Monatsende und viele Firmen das gnadenlos ausnutzen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> so lange die Leute sich wie Sklaven behandeln lassen, werden sie von jeder Firma auch als solche behandelt.  Und da kann der Staat sonstwas machen und mit den Ohren wackeln - Firmen beschäftigen ganze Armeen an Anwälten, Beratern und aller Art Experten die Lücken in Gesetzen, Normen und Vorschriften suchen.


Nein.
Kündige Deinen gut bezahlten Job und heuer bei einer Sklaventreiberei (Zeitfirma) an.
Dann kannst Du versuchen ein hohes Gehalt durchzusetzen.

Aber wenn Du einen Tag krank bist, gibt es einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten.
Ich hab's durch, bei Dir sehe ich da keinerlei Lebenserfahrung.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unser lahmer Politikapparatus kann damit nicht mithalten - wir brauchen Jahre um das durchzuboxen, was eine Firma innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen umgehen kann.


Nein.
Die Politik regiert doch nicht für das Volk, sondern für's Portemonnaie.
Und wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt (Lobbyismus).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier ist genug Geld dafür, mehr als genug damit Leute entsprechend ordentlich verdienen.


Der einzig wahre Satz.



cryon1c schrieb:


> da sind wir selbst dran schuld. Jeder von uns der das mit sich machen lässt.


Ja, früher gingen die Leute auf die Straße, heute ist man da gleich ein Terrorist.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nicht auf die Cholera einlassen, wird sich die Lage relativ schnell verbessern.
> Mangel an Arbeitnehmern sorgt sehr schnell für steigende Löhne in diesem Bereich - die Firmen können sich keine Verluste leisten weil denen irgendwo hier und da paar Leute fehlen.
> 
> Das geht so weit das sie am Tag mehr Geld verlieren durch die  Verzögerungen usw. als dieser Arbeiter im Monat kostet ink. dem erhöhten  Gehalt.
> Klar ist Arbeitslosigkeit nicht schön, aber wir haben ein brauchbares  soziales System was diese Leute für kurze Zeit auffangen kann, bis sie  sich was vernünftiges finden.



Ach komm, dieses "die müssen nur mal die Bedingungen nicht mitmachen" Argument ist doch völlig bescheuert und dumm. Das genauso als würdest du sagen, ja die Kunden müssten nur mal zwei Monate keine Lebensmittel mehr kaufen dann würde auch deren Qualität wieder besser werden. Das ja in der reinen Theorie hübsch, aber am Ende scheitert es an der Praxis, weil du den Menschen keine Alternative bieten kannst wie sie denn die Zeit bis zu der Änderung überbrücken / überleben sollen.
Die Menschen die in solchen Jobs stecken stecken auch in Abhängigkeiten die ihnen am Ende nicht mehr die Wahl lässt einen schlechter bezahlten Job zu machen, oder ihn nicht zu machen. Wenn du Haus-, Konsumkredite, ect. hast, oder Kinder dann musst du Geld verdienen und da ist am Ende alles "mehr" als auf Protest zu schalten um vieleicht mal irgendwann auf eine Veränderung hoffen zu können.

Und die Realität ist leider es du wirst es nicht schaffen das hundertausende Menschen in einer Branche alle den Job nicht mehr machen werden, irgendwer wird es immer machen, einfach weil er es muss, oder er am Ende vom Monat immerhin 20 Euro mehr in der Brieftasche hat als wenn er arbeitslos wäre.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das du das garnicht durchziehen könntest weil du vorher wohl vom Amt dazu gezwungen werden würdest die Jobs anzunehmen, bevor sich etwas ändern würde.

Von daher völlig untaugliche Argumentation.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht in den USA wo man sich ohne Arbeit praktisch gleich einsargen lassen kann.



Auch in den USA bekommst du 3 Monate lang Unterstützung, aber das führt natürlich dazu das die Leute notfalls, sofern sie in den 3 Monaten keinen guten Job finden halt am Ende auch den noch so miesesten annehmen.
Ein großer Unterschied zu hier ist es aber im Ergebnis auch nicht, ob du die Leistungen nach 3 Monaten einfach abstellst, oder aber jemanden sanktionierst wenn er nicht die vorgeschlagene Arbeit annimmt.

Am Ende führt beides dazu das die betroffenen Personen notfalls auch schlecht bezahlte Tätigkeiten annehmen werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Schlecht bezahlte Jobs gibt es nur deswegen, weil sich die Leute da schlecht bezahlen lassen, das ist ein Teufelskreis - so lange die Leute sich wie Sklaven behandeln lassen, werden sie von jeder Firma auch als solche behandelt.



Ach ja, diese dummen Menschen die sich aussuchen schlecht bezahlt werden zu wollen. 

Sorry aber nein, die Menschen werden eben nicht schlecht bezahlt weil sie sich freiwillig schlecht bezahlen lassen, sondern weil unser System so funktioniert das du am Ende in den Zwang gerätst notfalls auch eine schlechter bezahlte Tätigkeit aufzunehmen ehr du deine Verbindlichkeiten nicht mehr bedienen kannst.
Wenn du für 2500 Brutto gearbeitet hast und arbeitslos wirst was machst du? Du hast eine Wohnung mit 600 Euro Miete, ein Auto auf Kredit und 2 Kinder. Gibst du das einfach auf, in der Hoffnung das es mal besser wird?
Wohl kaum, du nimmst notfalls die schlechter bezahlte Arbeit an um deine Wohnung halten und um deinen Kredit abzahlen zu können, sowie deinen Kindern zumindest ein Minimum bieten zu können.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und da kann der Staat sonstwas machen und mit den Ohren wackeln - Firmen beschäftigen ganze Armeen an Anwälten, Beratern und aller Art Experten die Lücken in Gesetzen, Normen und Vorschriften suchen. Unser lahmer Politikapparatus kann damit nicht mithalten - wir brauchen Jahre um das durchzuboxen, was eine Firma innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen umgehen kann.



Die brauchen sie garnicht suchen die werden gleich mit in die Gesetze reingeschrieben, weil es sowieso die Juristen der Wirtschaft sind die die Gesetze mit ausformulieren und dahinter steckt System. Nicht das der Überforderung, sondern das die Firmen bei Laune zu halten um auch künftig Parteispenden und Pöstchen zu bekommen.
Es geht in der Politik nicht mehr hauptsächlich darum Gesetze zum Wohle aller seiner Bürger zu machen, sondern nur noch darum Politik für die zu machen die Geld haben, für den Rest gibt es ein paar Beruhigungspillen damit sie nicht aufmucken und rebellieren (Minimalkur).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier sind also die Leute selbst gefragt. Gewerkschaften auch, aber überwiegend Leute - und zwar alle, auch die aus dem Ausland, die hier arbeiten, die in der Teilzeit, die Selbstständigen.
> Hier ist genug Geld dafür, mehr als genug damit Leute entsprechend ordentlich verdienen.



Funktioniert nur nicht. Das ist das tolle an dem starken sozialen Gefälle und der ungleichen Einkommensstruktur in der EU bzgl. des freien Arbeitsmarktzugangs, notfalls beschäftigst du halt nen Rumänen für Mindestlohn wenn der dumme Deutsche dafür nicht arbeiten möchte.
Der ist froh wenn er ca. 9 Euro die Stunde hat, wo er bei sich in der Heimat nur 4 Euro die Stunde bekommen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

Die Diskussion dreht sich doch im Kreis, weil einige nicht erkennen wollen, dass bestimmten Menschen die Fähigkeiten und das Wissen fehlen, um sich aus einer prekären Situation herauszuarbeiten. Da man heute aufgrund der sehr geringen Gehälter am unteren Ende kaum Luft zum Atmen bekommt, sind Ideen zur parallelen selbstfinanzierten Weiterbildung pervers. Das ging früher, da gab es gut bezahlte Arbeit und man konnte in Ruhe über zehn Jahre studieren. Seit Bachelor und Master und völlig übertriebenen Restriktionen geht das eben nicht mehr. Wer das nicht erkennen will, fällt unter zynisch. Klar, mit 14 hätte man die Weichen stellen können, darum unterstütze ich auch Kinder aus sozial schwachen Familien; einem Dreißigjährigen zu sagen, er hätte doch früher besser dieses oder jenes gemacht,  ist kontraproduktiv bis provozierten angreifend, mindestens aber taktlos.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2018)

Angebot und Nachfrage gilt bei Pflegeberufe nicht, ganz besonders in der  Altenpflege nicht, weil man die Kosten auf die Bewohner und ihre Angehörigen umwälzen muss(die heime kriegen nur ein bestimmte betrag). 
Ein awo heim hat mal ihre leute mehr lohn bezahlt(helfer 300 mehr und Pflegefachkraft 500) und mehr Leute eingestellt ,dafür müsste man die Pflegeplätze um 500 Euro erhöhen,
die angehörigen haben sich einfach andere Pflegeheime gesucht.

Bei uns in der Stadt kostet ein Platz durchschnittlich 2400,
(NRW Durchschnitt 3300)

klar gibt billig Heime für 1700 bis 2000  bei uns in der stadt,
aber die sind schon meist alle belegt. da bleiben oft nur  die über 3000er übrig.

Anmerkung: die gesetzliche Pflegekassenleistung schon abgezogen 
also die zahlen oben sind deine Eigenanteil^^

Vergiss nicht das auch noch Heime gibt die Rendite machen müssen^^
kannst dir denken was die alles machen damit man auf hohe Rendite kommt.

was wäre dein vorschlag, sollen wir alle Weiterbilden zur PDL?
dann haben wir ja keine Pflegefachkräfte mehr.. so was dämliches. 


Wen du angehörigen in heim hast,,dann heul da bitte nicht rum. 

Kannst ja auch zuhause pflege

Armut durch Pflege ^^
Armutsrisiko Pflege | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - Panorama 3
Initiative gegen Armut durch Pflege | Soziale Gleichberechtigung fur pflegende Angehorige – Betroffene kommen zu Wort!!  Schwerpunktthema des Vereins wir pflegen e.V. – www.wir-pflegen.net
was sind dann diese leute für euch?! Faule Säcke und pech gehabt ?


Solange diese "ich gönne die anderen nixs oder ich trete auf die schwachen und alten u. Kranken, die unter mir sind noch paar mal drauf Mentalität" herrscht,
wird es kein Systemwechsel kommen. 

Es herrscht ja nur nicht in der Pflege, auch in der andere Bereichen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn auf eine offene Stelle immer noch mehrere oder viele Bewerber kommen, sitzt der Arbeitgeber eindeutig am längeren Hebel:


Ich würde da sogar die Unterbeschäftigtenzahlen als Grundlage nehmen: 


> Insgesamt belief sich die Unterbeschäftigung im Mai 2018 auf 3.286.000 Personen.



Zur Definition: Unterbeschaftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
(Da zählen dann u.a. auch alle über 58 wieder mit rein.)


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2018)

Man rutscht schon schnell ab wen man seine Eltern/kinder/Ehepartner pflegt.


Betroffene kommen zu Wort! | Initiative gegen Armut durch Pflege


--------


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. Juni 2018)

Wir haben ein soziales Sicherungssystem? Wusste ich gar nicht.

Die Anstalt vom 24. April 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wir haben ein soziales Sicherungssystem? Wusste ich gar nicht.
> 
> Die Anstalt vom 24. April 2018 - ZDFmediathek



Muss ich mal zuhause angucken.



Off Topic 

https://amp.tagesspiegel.de/weltspi...tler-untersuchen-21-todesfaelle/22741022.html


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2018)

Hab mir das oben hier auf der Seite mal durchgelesen.
1) nein, andere Mitarbeiter leisten nicht die Arbeit für die, die fehlen - sie können das meist auch gar nicht - falsche Abteilung, nicht qualifiziert etc. Bei mir in der Firma gibt es nur zwei Leute jeweils die russisch oder deutsch können, ich bin einer davon der beides kann. Wenn ich nicht online bin und die andere Person auch - gibt es keinen Support in dieser Sprache, es gibt Google Translate. Was bringen und also Developer oder spanisch sprechende Mitarbeiter wenn die Frage in deutsch kommt?
2) Qualifikation, Erfahrung und Wissen lassen sich niemals ersetzen. Es kostet enorm viel Geld und Zeit einen guten Mitarbeiter zu finden und einzuarbeiten - es ist schlicht billiger und effizienter, den alten zu behalten und sein Gehalt anzupassen.
3) Der Rumäne (oder jeder X-beliebige andere Europäer) kann hier nicht mithalten.  Dem fehlen Sprache, Wissen, Erfahrung und Umgang mit den hier üblichen Normen usw. Der kann also in 95% der Fälle nur das übernehmen was keine Qualifikation braucht und nur eine kurze Einarbeitungsphase. Pakete fahren usw. 
4) Niedriglohnsektor soll sich selbst reparieren und gerade die Pflege - da muss sich was ändern, aber nicht auf die Kosten der Leute - die werden das nicht mitmachen auf Dauer - für das Geld kann man sich doch im Ausland schon versorgen lassen und das nicht schlechter als hier.
5) Der Markt hat sich nun mal so entwickelt, wer nicht mitgeht, geht unter. Selbst wenn der Lohn ausreicht in einem günstigen Wohnort, haut das in wenigen Jahren oder spätestens zur Rente richtig zwischen die Beine. 

Meine Meinung bleibt wie sie ist - ich habe 15 Jahre daran gearbeitet mich in diesem Bereich als Allrounder durchzubringen, so viel wie möglich zu lernen - und das macht sich bezahlt. Das müssen andere auch wenn sie auf dem dynamischen Markt eine Chance haben wollen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 4) Niedriglohnsektor soll sich selbst reparieren...


Der kann sich aber scheinbar nicht selber reparieren. Wie auch wenn es dort keine Tarifbindungen gibt? Da ist es ganz gut das es den Mindestlohn gibt. Welcher aber noch viel zu niedrig ist.



> 5) Der Markt hat sich nun mal so entwickelt, wer nicht mitgeht, geht unter...
> 
> ...das müssen andere auch wenn sie auf dem dynamischen Markt eine Chance haben wollen.


Ich habe die Befürchtung das langfristig dann viele untergehen werden. Und irgendwann knallt es richtig!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 3) Der Rumäne (oder jeder X-beliebige andere Europäer) kann hier nicht mithalten.  Dem fehlen Sprache, Wissen, Erfahrung und Umgang mit den hier üblichen Normen usw. Der kann also in 95% der Fälle nur das übernehmen was keine Qualifikation braucht und nur eine kurze Einarbeitungsphase. Pakete fahren usw. .


Das ist eine sehr gewagte Aussage. zweidrittel der Ingenieure unseres Segmentes waren Rumänen und es gibt überhaupt keine Probleme mit ihnen, wenn man ihnen Zugang zu Informationen gibt. Nur leider verschließen sich viele Deutsche und geben nichts weiter, um im Nachgang auf dier vermeintlich unfähigen Kollegen zu zeigen. Vergleicht man die Gehälter, wird einem schwindelig.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 4) Niedriglohnsektor soll sich selbst reparieren


Der kann sich nicht selbst reparieren. Denn er, übrigens eines der größten im Euro- als auch im EU-Raum, wurde ja erst durch die Agenda 2010 und den damit verbundenen Anschlag auf den Sozialstaat und der Vernichtung tarifär gebundener Arbeitsplätze ermöglicht. Der Fisch stinkt also mal wieder vom Kopfe her.

Aktuelle Sozialpolitik: Der nach Gerhard Schroder "beste Niedriglohnsektor", der in Europa geschaffen wurde, betrifft mehr als jeden funften Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland
DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Faktencheck: Niedriglohne in Deutschland
Die Entwicklung des Niedriglohnsektors zwischen 1996 und 2015 – Osterreich, Deutschland und die Schweiz im Vergleich | Arbeit & Wirtschaft


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2018)

Mir kommt so vor das hier einige user, andere Menschen die weniger haben... nichts gönnen will.

Sonst würde man so ein schund nicht schreiben.
-----------

-Und mein guter, die Beiträge für die Pflegeversicherung  müssen so oder so hoch.

-Also willst du deine alten ins Ausland zur pflege abschieben?
Schicken wir einfach 1 /3 der babyboomer wenn die pflegebedürftig werden ins Ausland.

Ahja wenn die rente nicht reicht weil die Pflegeversicherung wie eine teilkasko ist 

Muss du erst dein Vermögen verbrauchen und  wenn du ein Haus oder etw hast, muss du die verkaufen, da ist auch egal ob da deine Frau noch wohnt, wenn es zu groß ist. Erst dann bekommst Sozialhilfe

In Zukunft werden wir mehr sozialausgaben haben 
Weil viele Menschen in niedriglohnsektor arbeiten und später wenig Rente kriegen 

Hallo Altersarmut.

Werden nicht mal 1/3 von  ihre eigenanteil bezahlen können 

Und unser Generation wird weniger Rente kriegen


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der kann sich nicht selbst reparieren. Denn er, übrigens eines der größten im Euro- als auch im EU-Raum, wurde ja erst durch die Agenda 2010 und den damit verbundenen Anschlag auf den Sozialstaat und der Vernichtung tarifär gebundener Arbeitsplätze ermöglicht. Der Fisch stinkt also mal wieder vom Kopfe her.
> 
> Aktuelle Sozialpolitik: Der nach Gerhard Schroder "beste Niedriglohnsektor", der in Europa geschaffen wurde, betrifft mehr als jeden funften Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland
> DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Faktencheck: Niedriglohne in Deutschland
> Die Entwicklung des Niedriglohnsektors zwischen 1996 und 2015 – Osterreich, Deutschland und die Schweiz im Vergleich | Arbeit & Wirtschaft


Das stimmt zwar alles aber was blieb der SPD damals denn übrig um die hohe Arbeitlosenzahlen ("geerbt" von der CDU) runter zu bekommen?
Man hat einige Fehler gemacht... aber der Mindestlohn ist zumindest ein Korrekturversuch.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar alles aber was blieb der SPD damals denn übrig um die hohe Arbeitlosenzahlen ("geerbt" von der CDU) runter zu bekommen?
> Man hat einige Fehler gemacht... aber der Mindestlohn ist zumindest ein Korrekturversuch.



Wieso musste man den Aktienmarkt steuerfrei machen?
Wieso wurden die Riester Renten eingeführt und die gesetzliche Rente geschwächt?
Du kannst die SPD dafür auf jeden Fall zur Verantwortung ziehen. Sie hat durch ihre Politik die Hedge Fonds erst ins Land geholt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso musste man den Aktienmarkt steuerfrei machen?
> Wieso wurden die Riester Renten eingeführt und die gesetzliche Rente geschwächt?
> Du kannst die SPD dafür auf jeden Fall zur Verantwortung ziehen. Sie hat durch ihre Politik die Hedge Fonds erst ins Land geholt.


Ich habe ja geschrieben: sie hat einige Fehler gemacht!


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben: sie hat einige Fehler gemacht!



Schröder hat eine einzige Sache in seiner Amtszeit richtig gemacht.
Nur eine einzige. 
Er hat sich geweigert, mit Bush Junior in den Irak einzumarschieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schröder hat eine einzige Sache in seiner Amtszeit richtig gemacht.
> Nur eine einzige.
> Er hat sich geweigert, mit Bush Junior in den Irak einzumarschieren.



Mehr war nicht drin


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schröder hat eine einzige Sache in seiner Amtszeit richtig gemacht.
> Nur eine einzige.
> Er hat sich geweigert, mit Bush Junior in den Irak einzumarschieren.


Das ist ein wenig krass formuliert!


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 1) nein, andere Mitarbeiter leisten nicht die Arbeit für die, die fehlen


Du bist ein kleiner Besserwisser, gell.
In 80% der Firmen ist das so.
In einer Abteilung können die Mitarbeiter meist mehrere Arbeitsplätze bedienen.

Im Handel im Großmarkt konnte ich PCs, Radios, Fernseher, Playstations und vieles andere verkaufen und beraten aus den Abteilungen PC, TV, Entertainment, Zubeör ... .

Nach längerer Zeit konnte ich auch alle Servicetätigkeiten.

Und da wurden sehr wohl andere Kollegen durch die Abteilungen gescheucht, wenn Not am Personal war.
Das Arbeitsgesetz schreibt zwar eine 10% ige Personalreserve für solche Fälle vor, läßt aber die Hintertür mit Umbesetzungen eindeutig ganz weit offen.

Ehe ein Arbeitgeber mit 110% Personalstärke fährt,  hackt er sich lieber beide Beine spitz. 



> Qualifikation, Erfahrung und Wissen lassen sich niemals ersetzen.


Wohl wahr, aber lieber jung und dynamisch, als alt und erfahren heißt das Motto.


> Der Rumäne (oder jeder X-beliebige andere Europäer) kann hier nicht  mithalten.  Dem fehlen Sprache, Wissen, Erfahrung und Umgang mit den  hier üblichen Normen usw. Der kann also in 95% der Fälle nur das  übernehmen was keine Qualifikation braucht und nur eine kurze  Einarbeitungsphase. Pakete fahren usw.


Wieder daneben.
In unserer Telefonabteilung arbeiten ein Syrer, ein Inder und ein Perser.
Und da muß man sehr viel wissen (Vertragsgestaltung, Tarife, Telefontechnik, Zubehör, Service).
Das können die Kollegen alles und die haben nicht lange Einlernzeiten gehabt.

In welcher Luxusfirma arbeitest Du eigentlich, daß Du dir solch allgemeine, hochstehende, herablassende Beurteilung Fremder anmaßt?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2018)

Luxusfirma? Nein.
Wir sind aber alle spezialisiert hier, jeder der Support, Development oder Design übernimmt, hat ganz  klar seine Aufgabe, jeder von uns deckt einige Bereiche ab, aber viele Leute sind unersetzlich.
Hier mal 2-3 Beispiele: 
1) Developer abgehauen - Desktop App liegt flach, seine anderen 2-3 Projekte liegen auch flach. Er war der einzige der dies entwickelt hat. Selbst mit seiner Dokumentation usw. hat sich der Arbeitsumfang einfach mal vervierfacht. 
2) Hab vor kurzem dem Marketingbereich ausgeholfen, weil es speziell um Deutsche handelt (sowohl Auftraggeber als auch Kunden). Natürlich ist meine eigene Arbeit dabei liegen geblieben weil wir NUR  2 Leute haben die diese Sprache beherrschen, englisch kann jeder von uns, aber nicht alle Kunden versteht sich. 
3) Ich werde auf der Gamescom anwesend sein und einen Stand dort haben, es werden auch andere Leute aus der Firma anwesend sein - CEO, Marketingcheffe usw. Die sprechen alle Hebräisch und Englisch, lustig nur das die Gamescom überwiegend deutschsprachige Leute anzieht - also wird das sehr spannend und wir 2 dürfen dann links und rechts alle 4 Tage übersetzen. Und wir haben natürlich unser Wissen, unsere Erfahrung, die Sprachkentnisse sind ein Bonus. Denkste wenn einer ausfällt, irgendwer einspringen könnte? Mitarbeiter mit entsprechenden Qualifikationen fallen nicht vom Himmel.
4) Ich bin einer von 2 Leuten in der Firma, die ein gesamtes Aufnahmestudio oder PA/Broadcaster-Setup zusammenstellen, aufbauen oder per Fernwartung einrichten oder reparieren kann. Das gehört nicht zu unseren Hauptaufgaben, aber Kunden die man ruhig als Stars bezeichnen kann - die fragen doch ab und an mal danach. Ohne uns 2 müssten die Firma die Kunden zu irgendwem senden der XYZ Geldeinheiten pro Stunde verlangt und nicht zu uns gehört. Also machen wir das selbst. 

Das ist keine Luxusfirma, das ist ein Startup aus Tel Aviv, mehr musst du hier nicht wissen. 
Ich habe alles durchgemacht - Jahre als DJ, Onlineradio & eine reguläre Radiostation mitgenommen, PC-Enthusiast, sehr viel zu tun gehabt im Audiobereich, habe 2 Fremdsprachen gelernt (Deutsch ist eine davon), die Liste würde hier elend lang werden was ich in rund 15 Jahren alles gemacht habe um Erfahrungen und Wissen zu sammeln die einem a) immer eine interessante Arbeit und b) einen riesigen Arbeitsmarkt öffnen. Ohne Studium in den Bereichen. 
Wenn du noch mehr Details brauchst - wir arbeiten mit Livestreamern zusammen, weißt schon, Twitch.TV und co. Diese Leute verlassen sich auf uns, wir sorgen dafür das sie in Ruhe arbeiten können. Wenn du also willst, findest du auch meine Firma, gibt nicht all zu viele davon


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Luxusfirma? Nein.
> Wir sind aber alle spezialisiert hier, ...


Merkst Du eigentlich, daß alle Deine Aussagen FALSCH sind bezüglich des Themas Mindestlohn?
Du hast noch nie längere Zeit für Mindestlohn gejobbt, weißt aber angeblich alles darüber.

Und Deine 15 Jahre Weiterbildung überbiete ich mal glatt um 30Jahre.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Merkst Du eigentlich, daß alle Deine Aussagen FALSCH sind bezüglich des Themas Mindestlohn?
> Du hast noch nie längere Zeit für Mindestlohn gejobbt, weißt aber angeblich alles darüber.
> 
> Und Deine 15 Jahre Weiterbildung überbiete ich mal glatt um 30Jahre.



Und  genau wegen den 30 Jahren (wenn die stimmen) weißt du - du darfst nie stehen bleiben, sonst wirst du überholt. 
Bei mir ist das noch durch den Markt verstärkt, dieser ist sehr dynamisch, es wird dauernd irgendwas entwickelt, verboten oder umgebaut, wir müssen damit klarkommen.

Bei einem der für Mindestlohn seine Pakete fährt, ändert sich höchstens der Bezirk oder sein Handscanner. 
Bei der Putzfrau passiert meist auch nix besonderes.

Und natürlich habe ich das mitgemacht, aber nicht einzig und allein über Mindestlohn - bei mir gab es immer Projekte, Deals, Aufträge. Nie reich geworden, aber dafür viel gelernt. Empfehle ich auch jedem. 

Mindestlohn reicht nicht für ein normales Leben und im Alter wird man auch nicht glücklich, das macht keiner auf Dauer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und  genau wegen den 30 Jahren (wenn die stimmen) .


Ja, die stimmen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei einem der für Mindestlohn seine Pakete fährt, ändert sich höchstens der Bezirk oder sein Handscanner.
> Bei der Putzfrau passiert meist auch nix besonderes.


Du hast ein Menschenbild aus dem frühen 11.. Jahrhundert.
Wenn ich Dir sage, wie ich das finde, gibt es 100 Punkte auf einmal.

Weshalb sollte denn ein Taxifahrer nicht Bundesinnenminister werden?
Oder ein Dachdecker Staatschef?



cryon1c schrieb:


> aber nicht einzig und allein über Mindestlohn - bei mir gab es immer Projekte, Deals, Aufträge. Nie reich geworden, aber dafür viel gelernt.


 Gelernt?
Stammtischparolen gibst Du von Dir, keine eigenen Erfahrungen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mindestlohn reicht nicht für ein normales Leben und im Alter wird man auch nicht glücklich, das macht keiner auf Dauer.


Soll ich Dir mal so 20 Leute nennen?
Hat aber keinen Zweck, wie es aussieht.
Da geht nichts rein in die ZVE.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei einem der für Mindestlohn seine Pakete fährt, ändert sich höchstens der Bezirk oder sein Handscanner.
> Bei der Putzfrau passiert meist auch nix besonderes.
> 
> Und natürlich habe ich das mitgemacht, aber nicht einzig und allein über Mindestlohn - bei mir gab es immer Projekte, Deals, Aufträge. Nie reich geworden, aber dafür viel gelernt. Empfehle ich auch jedem.
> ...


Du kannst aber nicht verlangen das die das alles machen was du so gemacht hast. Vielleicht schaffen sie das auch einfach nicht.

Nochmal: Wer Vollzeit arbeitet muß auch angemessen bezahlt werden und davon  leben können! 
Und mit "davon leben können" meine ich auch nicht knapp oberhalb der Armutsgrenze. Dann ist man später im Alter wieder arm.
Aber wer weiß ob das Rentensystem in 30-40 Jahren überhaupt noch so funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß ob das Rentensystem in 30-40 Jahren überhaupt noch so funktioniert.


Glaube ich auch nicht.
Wir müssen die Steuern erhöhen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch nicht.
> Wir müssen die Steuern erhöhen.


Ist dann nur die Frage welche.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar alles aber was blieb der SPD damals denn übrig um die hohe Arbeitlosenzahlen ("geerbt" von der CDU) runter zu bekommen?
> Man hat einige Fehler gemacht... aber der Mindestlohn ist zumindest ein Korrekturversuch.



Die Arbeitslosen-Zahl hat sich aber seitdem nicht wirklich verändert. Man hat sich einen einfachen statistischem Trick bedient: Man hat einfach die Arbeitslosenzahl aus einem schlechtem Jahr vor den Hartz-Reformen genommen, die berühmten 5 Millionen. Wenn man sich nämlich die Arbeitslosenzahlen eines guten Jahres anguckt, hatte man 3,9 Millionen. Damit ist das angebliche Sinken der Arbeitslosenzahlen nicht mehr ganz spektakulär. 
Dazu kommt aber noch, dass unsere heutigen Arbeitslosenzahlen gefälscht sind. Alle Arbeitslose, die Fortbildungen und Schulungen machen, werden nicht mitgezählt. Das sind permanent 1 Mio. Menschen. Dazu kommt, dass alle Arbeitslosen, die krankgeschrieben sind, herausgerechnet werden. Und alle Arbeitslose über 58 tauchen auch nicht auf. 
Daran sieht man, dass sich nur die statistischen Tricks geändert haben, aber nicht die Zahlen.

Und was ist mit den 1€-Jobbern? Hat ein Mensch, der 5 Stunden in der Woche arbeiten geht, eine wirkliche Arbeit? So einer ist vom Prinzip auch ein Arbeitsloser. Und damit sind wir auch wieder bei den 5 Mio. Arbeitslosen von damals. Geändert hat sich also nichts.

Die Medien und die Politik haben es sogar geschafft, aus Opfern Tätern zu machen. Das Wort Arbeitslos impliziert, dass jemand etwas verloren hat. Und Arbeit ist nun mal ein essentieller Bestandteil unseres Lebens und Selbstwertgefühls. Das Wort Hartz-IV-Empfänger impliziert doch, dort empfängt jemand etwas, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar unberechtigt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Juni 2018)

Yay wie ich mich freue. So eine tolle Erhöhung. Was die Experten dafür wohl bekommen haben. Hoffentlich auch nur Mindestlohn. 


Das Menschenbild Einiger ist auch toll.wenn wir Mindestlöhner mal streiken würden, dann wäre es mal interessant zu Sehen, wie Viele dann jammern würden. Dann darf man im Büro wieder selbst putzen und die Papierkörbe leeren, Pakete brauchen wieder 3 Wochen und 99% aller Hotlines lägen still.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2018)

Wir haben doch jetzt gelernt, dass man nur verhandeln oder sich weiterbilden bzw durchbeissen muss. Alles easy, solange die eigene Kugel im Kopf sich weiter dreht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Daran sieht man, dass sich nur die statistischen Tricks geändert haben, aber nicht die Zahlen.


Oder den Namen. Nennt sich jetzt Unterbeschäftigung.


Unabhängig davon: Täusch ich mich oder sind hier Like-Dealer unterwegs?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Ja ok das habe ich ausgeblendet. Mußte ja als "überzeugter" SPD Wähler und Anhänger die Partei in Schutz nehmen.
Nein im Ernst. Sie wissen das sie ******** gebaut haben und versuchen das wieder gerade zu rücken. Und eine Korrekturmaßnahme ist der Mindestlohn.
Zur Erinnerung: Die CDU wollte das zuerst gar nicht! Und von der FDP will ich gar nicht erst reden.
Natürlich sollte der Mindestlohn im Endeffekt noch höher sein. Aber erstmal wird er ja erhöht... besser als gar nichts...


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Juni 2018)

Ich gehöre zu den Mindestlöhnern. Wir empfinden das als Hohn.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Aber wenn sie gleich auf 12 Euro erhöhen würden (wie es die Linken wollen), dann würde Arbeitgeberverbände  und FDP auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Juni 2018)

9,19 € und dann 2020 9,39 € sind ein Witz. Und zwar ein schlechter. Das sind netto mit Glück 50 € mehr, bzw gar nichts, denn das frisst ja die Inflation.

Was mich übrigens gerade richtig anpisst, ich käme schon auf knapp 10 € pro Stunde, da ich hart arbeite. Aber da es Zulagen sind, kommt Netto davon nicht mal die Hälfte an. Während weitaus vermögendere netto natürlich weitaus mehr von ihren Zulagen bekommen. (Wenn sie darauf überhaupt großartig Steuern und Abgaben zahlen, gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten das zu vermeiden)


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. Juni 2018)

Mindestlohn auf zwölf Euro oder höher wäre die beste Möglichkeit, unseren Außenhandelsüberschuss abzubauen. Und damit würde man auch den Südeuropäern Luft zum Atmen geben. Denn deutsche Produkte werden nicht gekauft, weil sie so gut sind, sondern weil sie Spottbillig sind, aufgrund unseres riesigen Niedriglohnsektors und Lohndumping an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mindestlohn auf zwölf Euro oder höher wäre die beste Möglichkeit, unseren Außenhandelsüberschuss abzubauen. Und damit würde man auch den Südeuropäern Luft zum Atmen geben. Denn deutsche Produkte werden nicht gekauft, weil sie so gut sind, sondern weil sie Spottbillig sind, aufgrund unseres riesigen Niedriglohnsektors und Lohndumping an jeder Ecke.


Aber irgendwie muss die schwarze Null stehen. Oder so, laut Schäuble...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie gleich auf 12 Euro erhöhen würden (wie es die Linken wollen), dann würde Arbeitgeberverbände  und FDP auf die Barrikaden gehen.



Die sind schon hoch gesprungen als der Mindestlohn noch im Diskussionsstadium war.
Und natürlich haben alle gewettert, dass Milliarden von Arbeitsplätzen verloren gehen werden. Bla Bla Bla.
Ich würde nicht nur den Mindestlohn höher ansetzen sondern auch wieder die gesetzliche Rente stärken.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind schon hoch gesprungen als der Mindestlohn noch im Diskussionsstadium war.
> Und natürlich haben alle gewettert, dass Milliarden von Arbeitsplätzen verloren gehen werden. Bla Bla Bla.
> Ich würde nicht nur den Mindestlohn höher ansetzen sondern auch wieder die gesetzliche Rente stärken.


Es gibt halt verschiedene Interessengruppen, da muß man sehen was realistisch umsetzbar ist. Es geht wohl nur wenn man Kompromisse findet. Das ist Politik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> 9,19 € und dann 2020 9,39 € sind ein Witz. Und zwar ein schlechter. Das sind netto mit Glück 50 € mehr, bzw gar nichts, denn das frisst ja die Inflation.


Wieviele Stunden soll man denn arbeiten? Mit den üblichen 160h im Monat wäre es 32,-€ brutto. Netto irgendwas um 20,-€ in der Gehaltsklasse Das ist eine Farce.



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mindestlohn auf zwölf Euro oder höher wäre die beste Möglichkeit, unseren Außenhandelsüberschuss abzubauen. Und damit würde man auch den Südeuropäern Luft zum Atmen geben. Denn deutsche Produkte werden nicht gekauft, weil sie so gut sind, sondern weil sie Spottbillig sind, aufgrund unseres riesigen Niedriglohnsektors und Lohndumping an jeder Ecke.


Die Mindestlöhne sind es nicht, die unsere Produktkosten definieren. Das sind ganz andere Kosten. Der Mindestlohn soll eigentlich Arbeit am unteren Ende im Dienstleistungsgewerbe schaffen, wie Postausträger, Raumpfleger, etc. Wir brauchen wieder mehr Tarifverträge



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie muss die schwarze Null stehen. Oder so, laut Schäuble...


Je höher die Löhne, desto höher die Einnahmen. Unser Staat hat aber kein Einnahmenproblem, sondern zu hohe Ausgaben,



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde [.....} auch wieder die gesetzliche Rente stärken.


Besser und menschlicher wäre der Weg der DDR, die den Rentnern wenig Geld gab, dafür aber sehr gute Betreuung, die dann gleich wieder arbeit schafft. Was bringen uns Rentner, die Weltreisen machen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt halt verschiedene Interessengruppen, da muß man sehen was realistisch umsetzbar ist. Es geht wohl nur wenn man Kompromisse findet. Das ist Politik.



Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Die Politiker sind vom Volk gewählt. Sie vertreten die Interessen der Bürger und nicht das von Großkonzernen.
Leider ist Deutschland ein Land von Berufspolitikern geworden, die selbst keine Ahnung von Arbeit haben, da sie noch nie den Druck verspürt haben, wirklich arbeiten zu müssen.
Das müsste man endlich mal ändern und vom Berufspolitiker wieder wegkommen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht.
> Die Politiker sind vom Volk gewählt. Sie vertreten die Interessen der Bürger und nicht das von Großkonzernen.
> Leider ist Deutschland ein Land von Berufspolitikern geworden, die selbst keine Ahnung von Arbeit haben, da sie noch nie den Druck verspürt haben, wirklich arbeiten zu müssen.
> Das müsste man endlich mal ändern und vom Berufspolitiker wieder wegkommen.


Es geht halt auch um Macht und Machterhaltung. Diejenigen welche dafür sorgen, wollen das auch (selbstverständlich) nicht ändern.
Wenn das Volk mal wieder geschlossen und in großer Zahl auf die Straße gehen würde, dann würden "die Großen" mal drüber nachdenken, weil sie unter Druck geraten. Aber leider wird das so schnell nicht passieren, viele denken nur an sich. Und vielen geht es wohl noch (zu) gut.
Aus den Gewerkschaften treten leider auch immer mehr aus... traurig...


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es geht halt auch um Macht und Machterhaltung. Diejenigen welche dafür sorgen, wollen das auch (selbstverständlich) nicht ändern.
> Wenn das Volk mal wieder geschlossen und in großer Zahl auf die Straße gehen würde, dann würden "die Großen" mal drüber nachdenken, weil sie unter Druck geraten. Aber leider wird das so schnell nicht passieren, viele denken nur an sich. Und vielen geht es wohl noch (zu) gut.
> Aus den Gewerkschaften treten leider auch immer mehr aus... traurig...



Und man hat die Leute gut beigebracht ,das man  auf Menschen die weniger haben  draufzugehen statt die da oben.

Sieht man ja an einige Usern.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber leider wird das so schnell nicht passieren, viele denken nur an sich. Und vielen geht es wohl noch (zu) gut.



Das ist halt leider auch eines der negativen Ergebnisse aus der 68er Bewegung. Mehr Individualismus weniger Kollektivismus. Das Wohl des Individum wiegt weit schwerer als das des Kollektivs.
In der DDR hat die 89er Protestbewegung auch deshalb funktioniert weil es noch ein "Wir-Gefühl" (uns geht es schlecht) gab und nicht jeder für sich selbst gesorgt hat (mir geht es schlecht).


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist dann nur die Frage welche.


Vermögenssteuer, Finanztransaktionssteuer, ... .
Dann wären schon mal die Hauptprofiteure beschnitten, je nach Höhe.

Und so viele Neu-Millonäre gäbe es auch nicht mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht.
> Die Politiker sind vom Volk gewählt. Sie vertreten die Interessen der  Bürger und nicht das von Großkonzernen. .


Auch nicht richtig.
Die Politiker *sollten *die Interessen des Volkes vertreten.
In Wahrheit sind sie gelackte Lobbyisten der Wirtschaft.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Vermögenssteuer, Finanztransaktionssteuer, ... .
> Dann wären schon mal die Hauptprofiteure beschnitten, je nach Höhe.
> 
> Und so viele Neu-Millonäre gäbe es auch nicht mehr.


Dann hauen sie einfach ab und suchen sich irgendwelche weltweiten Steueroasen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Mindestlöhne sind es nicht, die unsere Produktkosten definieren. Das sind ganz andere Kosten. Der Mindestlohn soll eigentlich Arbeit am unteren Ende im Dienstleistungsgewerbe schaffen, wie Postausträger, Raumpfleger, etc.



Die Ursachen liegen bei Schröder & Co.

Ohne die Einführung der Hartz-Reform, bräuchten wir heute keine Mindestlöhne 

Die damalige Regierung war besessen davon, die Arbeitslosigkeit (und die Lohnkosten) massiv zu senken,

nur zum Zweck, wettbewerbsfähiger zu werden.

Man hätte auch die Unternehmens- oder Erbschaftssteuern erhöhen können,

aber nein,

man lässt eher den Mittelstand ausbluten 

Das war eine Kapitalumschichtung, welche es seit  1945 niemals gegeben hat


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann hauen sie einfach ab und suchen sich irgendwelche weltweiten Steueroasen.


Mit deutschen Fachkräften? 
Ohne die gewohnten Luxusvillen?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2018)

Thema  tariflöhne (Altenpflege)  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...stand-und-auf-uns-zukommt-80.html#post9408381


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Rainer Brüderle kann man gar nicht für ernst nehmen. Wenn es nach ihm ginge müßten alle Gewerkschaften abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Rainer Brüderle kann man gar nicht für ernst nehmen. Wenn es nach ihm ginge müßten alle Gewerkschaften abgeschafft werden.



Und die gesetzliche Rente und die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen.
Natürlich staatliche Krankenhäuser und staatliche Einrichtungen für Erziehung und Bildung.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2018)

Für die oberen 10.000,

macht der Brüderle schon mal seinen Buckel krumm


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Für die oberen 10.000,
> 
> macht der Brüderle schon mal seinen Buckel krumm




Der kann sich später  auch  "gute Pflege" leisten


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2018)

Am Ende ist und bleibt der gesetzliche Mindestlohn ein Witz, wie sovieles in der Wirtschaft und diesem Land.
von 1992 bis 2017 ist hat sich das Bruttoinlandsprodukt verdoppelt, die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften sogar verdreifacht, während die Nettoinvestitionsquote von 9,2% auf 2,2% zurückgegangen ist, bzw. statt ca. 85 Mrd. nur noch 20 Mrd. beträgt.
Vollgefressen und Fett ist die deutsche Wirtschaft und ihre Aktionäre, aber die Taschen füllen sie sich trotzdem unaufhörlich und immer gieriger, während man sich mit Händen und Füßen davor wehrt Geld in sauberere Technologien und bessere Löhne zu investieren.

Empfehle ich mal zu lesen, da kann einem nur speiübel bei werden, wenn man das ließt und versteht, wie unsere neoliberale Wirtschaftpolitik uns und unsere Umwelt im Grunde ruiniert und alles nur um sich die Taschen schön füllen zu können...



> Statistisches Bundesamt
> Volkswirtschaftliche Gesamtrechnungen
> Arbeitsunterlage Investitionen
> 
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...itionenPDF_5811108.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2018)

@Nightslaver

Danke für den Link, das war wirklich mal interessant zu lesen, wer sich hier die Taschen füllt 

Aber ich möchte dich trösten,
wir werden hier alle die Geige einpacken 

Spätestens die übernächste Generation wird schmerzhaft erfahren müssen,

dass Geldscheine als Nahrungsmittel ziemlich ungeeignet sind


----------

